# What's your TAG?



## BenL

Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


----------



## Alpha_Tango

b-)









P.S - nice Carrera


----------



## liam2051

Just picked up the same model as yourself Ben ;-)


----------



## BenL

Alpha_Tango said:


> b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S - nice Carrera


Thanks, brotha. 

How's about a shot of the watch face, too?


----------



## BenL

liam2051 said:


> Just picked up the same model as yourself Ben ;-)


Nice choice, liam! :-!

I liked the silver bezel a little more because it made the watch look a little more dressy (rather than sporty).

How do you like yours?


----------



## joeking78

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph [CAF2010]


----------



## emlu

Here is my Aquaracer Auto WAB2010.


----------



## Orion88

Here's mine it was a gift from my father a few years ago, it's a "Jason Bourne" Link. It's a fantastic watch that has held up to some great abuse over the years, a very rugged and reliable watch.


----------



## biro13

Nice watch Ben 
Here is my Carrera


----------



## BenL

biro13 said:


> Nice watch Ben
> Here is my Carrera


I must say yours is very nice, too! ;-)


----------



## BenL

joeking78 said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph [CAF2010]


Looks great! :-!

I like the Aquaracer line a lot, but I never actually got around to picking one up.


----------



## BenL

Orion88 said:


> Here's mine it was a gift from my father a few years ago, it's a "Jason Bourne" Link. It's a fantastic watch that has held up to some great abuse over the years, a very rugged and reliable watch.


So was that watch promoted in the movie?


----------



## Crusher

Currently, just a newer style Formula 1 with white dial


----------



## Orion88

BenL said:


> So was that watch promoted in the movie?


It was the exact model that Matt Damon wore in the movie. I only realized it after I recieved the watch and I watched the movie again and went to check it out, I thought it was kinda cool since The Bourne Identity was one of my favorite movies.

Here's a screenshot of the watch in the movie.


----------



## Ian C.

Three week old Link Calibre S with black dial. Very accurate time keeper. It looses just under a second a week. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## gts_2001

My collection...I enjoy all of 'em!










:-!:-!


----------



## midshipman01




----------



## wilfreb

2 for now. love them both.


----------



## Mychronos

Here's my HolyGrails F1


----------



## liam2051

BenL said:


> Nice choice, liam! :-!
> 
> I liked the silver bezel a little more because it made the watch look a little more dressy (rather than sporty).
> 
> How do you like yours?


Oh sorry my eyes must have tricked me the other night :think: ive got the black bezel.

As for the watch, im loving it, its my first auto so im still getting used to the keeping it charged factor -soon to get a winder- but other than that really happy, how about yourself?


----------



## glance

here is mine Tag Heuer Indy 500 1st edition with my mobile phone....:-!


----------



## silverwave

Mine


----------



## malfun69

my carrera...


----------



## mmcleaning

Here is my TAG Carrera I picked up in Dubai during the summer:-!


----------



## tunge

my latest...


----------



## joeking78

malfun69 said:


> my carrera...


Nice watch :-!

Where are you from in Dubai?


----------



## mmcleaning

how do you get the pictures full size in the post rather than a thumbnail:think:


----------



## Eeeb

mmcleaning said:


> how do you get the pictures full size in the post rather than a thumbnail:think:


The photography forum used to have a post on adding pictures. In essence, inline pics like this are hosted on a non-WUS server (like photobucket) and are linked to in the message.

The display software sees your post and starts parsing it...when it gets to the image link it grabs the photo from the server and displays it... then it finishes parsing your post.

This avoids some size limitations imposed on attachments and often makes for a much better looking post.


----------



## auto_pilot

joeking78 said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph [CAF2010]


Ditto


----------



## spdpug98

Tag Aquaracer Calibre S....bought today


----------



## cell

Here are my TAGs:


















;-)


----------



## BenL

Very cool!


----------



## BenL

Beautiful picture!


----------



## BenL

Congratulations! The watch looks great.


----------



## BenL

That's a great one, I like the red second hand.


----------



## BenL

Is photobucket a free service?


----------



## Eeeb

BenL said:


> Is photobucket a free service?


yes


----------



## byhsu

I got a 2000 series chronograph, that I got back in 1997, that I still wear as my daily watch. Is my only TAG. I originally got it cuz is quartz and I don't need to keep the watch wound, but it ended up being the watch I wear the most. Keeps accurate time.


----------



## seightwesty

Here's mine love the watch even with it's faults (see other post)
It's my second TAG, I also have a 45 year old Omega Automatic Classic, Black tie use only.


----------



## BenL

wilfreb said:


> 2 for now. love them both.


Both great ones, but I'd have to say I like the link bracelet just a little more. ;-)


----------



## BenL

byhsu said:


> I got a 2000 series chronograph, that I got back in 1997, that I still wear as my daily watch. Is my only TAG. I originally got it cuz is quartz and I don't need to keep the watch wound, but it ended up being the watch I wear the most. Keeps accurate time.


Very nice! :-!

Any plans for expanding your collection?


----------



## r96130109

the whole family...still waiting for a new born :roll:


----------



## kiwidj

Here's an old fave I thought I'd throw on today...


----------



## Dai Capp

joeking78 said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph [CAF2010]


Same here but with the blue dial. Also got a blue dial professional love both but having had the chrono the professional looks a bit small now!

DC


----------



## WatchFlip

Thought I would jump in...


----------



## garycarrera

My carrera automatic...


----------



## DHJac

Carrera for me too. :-! Just a classic beauty IMHO.


----------



## Smeg

F1 - my second one, but I'm now looking to move "upline".


----------



## LeMans-24

Link Chronometer (Bought in 2000 I think) - blue face.


----------



## Azreal911

wooooo! Tag party! wooo!









By azreal911, shot with Canon PowerShot G9 at 2009-01-08


----------



## byhsu

Azreal911 said:


> wooooo! Tag party! wooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By azreal911, shot with Canon PowerShot G9 at 2009-01-08


Very nice dial.


----------



## byhsu

BenL said:


> Very nice! :-!
> 
> Any plans for expanding your collection?


Well seeing all these nice new TAG's I might just have to add another TAG to the group. Which one is the most popular TAG? Like the most popular Breitling is the Navitimer, and the most popular OMEGA is the Seamaster and the Speedmaster, which one is the model that everyone identifies with TAG nowadays?

Thanks


----------



## BenL

r96130109 said:


> the whole family...still waiting for a new born :roll:


That's pretty amazing. Didn't think I saw a Carrera in there - when's that one coming? ;-)


----------



## BenL

WatchFlip said:


> Thought I would jump in...


How are you liking the GC? I tried one on the other day, and it certainly felt hefty!


----------



## BenL

gts_2001 said:


> My collection...I enjoy all of 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!:-!


What's your favorite?


----------



## BenL

spdpug98 said:


> Tag Aquaracer Calibre S....bought today


Congratulations! Great looking watch. :-!


----------



## BenL

DHJac said:


> Carrera for me too. :-! Just a classic beauty IMHO.


Hard to argue with that! Classic Tag signature too, I think.


----------



## BenL

Smeg said:


> F1 - my second one, but I'm now looking to move "upline".


So what's next?


----------



## BenL

Interesting "waffle face". How do you like the G9 Canon?


----------



## Azreal911

BenL said:


> Interesting "waffle face". How do you like the G9 Canon?


Yeah don't know how else to call it serial numbers get lost in the mix too easily. But the G9 is really nice the G10 is supposed to come with even a better lens. This was a move up for my from a nikon s1. The macro is soo much better here, I took that 3 cm away from the watch. I over exposed it a bit to bring out the colour of the face more since my room was a dimly lit computer room.

and thanks byhsu.


----------



## BenL

Azreal911 said:


> Yeah don't know how else to call it serial numbers get lost in the mix too easily. But the G9 is really nice the G10 is supposed to come with even a better lens. This was a move up for my from a nikon s1. The macro is soo much better here, I took that 3 cm away from the watch. I over exposed it a bit to bring out the colour of the face more since my room was a dimly lit computer room.
> 
> and thanks byhsu.


3cm is pretty amazing. I'm thinking about getting the G10 myself - been hearing good things about it. :-!


----------



## BenL

byhsu said:


> Well seeing all these nice new TAG's I might just have to add another TAG to the group. Which one is the most popular TAG? Like the most popular Breitling is the Navitimer, and the most popular OMEGA is the Seamaster and the Speedmaster, which one is the model that everyone identifies with TAG nowadays?
> 
> Thanks


I'd say the Carrera is probably the symbolic Tag. The Link series is pretty iconic too - the bracelet is unmistakable! 

Which one do you like?


----------



## BenL

malfun69 said:


> my carrera...


Great picture...of a great watch! :-!


----------



## byhsu

BenL said:


> I'd say the Carrera is probably the symbolic Tag. The Link series is pretty iconic too - the bracelet is unmistakable!
> 
> Which one do you like?


Went to the dealer and Looked at the Links caliber S, which I liked in pictures, but in person I like the Carrera, only thing is that it looks much bigger than 41mm case. So I need to go back and compare it again with an Omega Seamaster which is also 41mm.


----------



## RichL

BenL said:


> Great picture...of a great watch! :-!


+1 on the great watch!


----------



## Nezmo




----------



## shah

Well I thought let me contribute my recent snaps before I let it go..:-( (yeah I am selling it...sad)
Anyhow now the pics


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## Nezmo

Very nice Wis.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nezmo said:


> Very nice Wis.


Thanks! On the Link picture, you can definitely see (or should I say not see) the attributes of double sided anti-reflective coating of the crystal.


----------



## CerealK




----------



## brian mac

hello im new to the forum. there are alot of nice watches here. cant wait to buy my carerra. but right now i have a vintage.


----------



## BenL

byhsu said:


> Went to the dealer and Looked at the Links caliber S, which I liked in pictures, but in person I like the Carrera, only thing is that it looks much bigger than 41mm case. So I need to go back and compare it again with an Omega Seamaster which is also 41mm.


Just a thought - wouldn't the _Speed_master be a better comparison with the Carrera?


----------



## BenL

Ooh, very nice - especially the Carrera and Monaco. :-!


----------



## BenL

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


This is a great pic. Well done! :-!


----------



## stuckonself

Wow, that vintage Heuer is very cool!


----------



## BenL

RichL said:


> +1 on the great watch!


Nice, I like the leather straps on this one. b-)


----------



## BenL

stuckonself said:


> Wow, that vintage Heuer is very cool!


+1

And good luck on getting that Carrera soon!


----------



## BenL

Anyone heard whether TAG will be adjusting their pricing anytime soon? I heard that Omega/Rolex/etc. have already done so.


----------



## r96130109

BenL said:


> That's pretty amazing. Didn't think I saw a Carrera in there - when's that one coming? ;-)


Carrera?? hmmmmm maybe a "Grand" one huh!! :-d

by the way thanks!!!

ray


----------



## liam2051

BenL said:


> Anyone heard whether TAG will be adjusting their pricing anytime soon? I heard that Omega/Rolex/etc. have already done so.


they already have here in aus


----------



## Comedian

Link Calibre 5 Day Date


----------



## vizsladog

Aquaracer automatic....


----------



## hustler

Here is mine, its an professional 2000.
I recently tried on the new quartz F1 chrono and LOVED it. the 1/10th second subdial is laid out like a car's tachometer, needle rests at about 7 o'clock position instead of up and down...and at 6.5 it goes red like a engines redline.
Pretty neat!

anywho, onto the one I own:


----------



## Meso

I currently have 2 Tag's:

Monaco Gulf Limited Edition









2000 Quartz Chrono (it looks much better now, refurbished the case and replaced the bezel and bracelet)


----------



## BenL

Comedian said:


> Link Calibre 5 Day Date


That's a beautiful watch! Haven't seen too many of those around here.


----------



## BenL

liam2051 said:


> they already have here in aus


You know how much, approximately?


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> That's a beautiful watch! Haven't seen too many of those around here.


Yup, i have the same one. I guess because it's still new compared to most of the Tag's. If i'm not mistaken it was launched somewhere in mid 2007.


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> Yup, i have the same one. I guess because it's still new compared to most of the Tag's. If i'm not mistaken it was launched somewhere in mid 2007.


I also really like the link bracelet - Tag signature. I'm a big fan of that bracelet. :-!


----------



## kiterpete

My first 'nice' watch I treated myself to when I quit smoking, the first of many. A classic but seems small by today standards - will never part with it though.


----------



## vizsladog

Wow that monaco is amazing....



Meso said:


> I currently have 2 Tag's:
> 
> Monaco Gulf Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Quartz Chrono (it looks much better now, refurbished the case and replaced the bezel and bracelet)


----------



## BenL

Great looking one - who knows, maybe the trend will swing back the other way someday? ;-)


----------



## Meso

vizsladog said:


> Wow that monaco is amazing....


Thank you, its my absolute favorite watch, now I only have to get the matching car b-)


----------



## byhsu

BenL said:


> Just a thought - wouldn't the _Speed_master be a better comparison with the Carrera?


Yes, but the only watch that I have a point of reference is the Seamaster (41mm) that my brother wears. So I can bring that into the TAG Dealer that is close to me, He doesn't carry Omegas.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Meso said:


> Thank you, its my absolute favorite watch, now I only have to get the matching car b-)


:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Meso

Wisconsin Proud said:


> :-!:-!:-!:-!


Nice :-!

by the way, what strap are you using on the Monaco, you didn't like the original strap?

I have been thinking about getting a steel bracelet for mine so I can switch when I feel like from steel to leather.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Its an Invicta gator strap. I like the original but want to keep it new since they are so expensive.


----------



## Meso

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Its an Invicta gator strap. I like the original but want to keep it new since *they are so expensive*.


Tell me about it...
I checked how much a new strap costs shortly after I bought mine and thought "what have I gotten myself into" 
but I get a good discount since I work at a Tag AD


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Plus, you never know when the strap could be discontinued. With this limited edition, you can at least restore the case ifit scratches and restore the crystal but once the strap goes kaput you can't bring it back.


----------



## BenL

Meso said:


> Tell me about it...
> I checked how much a new strap costs shortly after I bought mine and thought "what have I gotten myself into"
> but I get a good discount since I work at a Tag AD


Nice.


----------



## Brian D.

*Checking in a few days late . Formula 1 with alarm.*


----------



## BenL

Brian D. said:


> *Checking in a few days late . Formula 1 with alarm.*


Was wondering when you'd show up here, Brian. How often you wear the F1?


----------



## Brian D.

BenL said:


> Was wondering when you'd show up here, Brian. How often you wear the F1?


*Around the house and on weekends mostly. I'm a CNC machinist and with all the coolant, cutting oil, and other chemicals it's mainly the G's during the week ;-). If I know I'll be working by the EDM wire jobs where it's only water then I'll slip the TAG in during the week. Actually I just had it on yesterday.*


----------



## kiwidj

Mate, you must post those cool pics here in this thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=225563

:-!


----------



## BenL

Brian D. said:


> *Around the house and on weekends mostly. I'm a CNC machinist and with all the coolant, cutting oil, and other chemicals it's mainly the G's during the week ;-). If I know I'll be working by the EDM wire jobs where it's only water then I'll slip the TAG in during the week. Actually I just had it on yesterday.*


Cool. With the 25 G-Shocks you have I guess your job gives you a good chance to rotate and wear them all. You could pretty much go through all of them each month, eh? ;-)


----------



## Brian D.

BenL said:


> Cool. With the 25 G-Shocks you have I guess your job gives you a good chance to rotate and wear them all. You could pretty much go through all of them each month, eh? ;-)


*Those and a few others. Got the GW-9010 on today ;-).*


----------



## craigd

Hi guys, new guy here. I've got a black-dial F1 on bracelet and a black dial Carrera Automatic on bracelet. I took pics but they came out crappy.

Anyways, hi


----------



## optoergo

tag heuer carrera rubber black
will post the pic later on...
;-)


----------



## Pawan

So many of us have this on our forums, does not seem to be a limited edition

Put it on for the first time today ...


----------



## Meso

Pawan said:


> *So many of us have this on our forums, does not seem to be a limited edition *


I had the same feeling when I came to this forum, 
but I can always comfort myself by knowing we are only 2 who have this watch in my country,
and I sold the other guy his watch


----------



## Eeeb

Pawan said:


> So many of us have this on our forums, does not seem to be a limited edition


You have the wrong attitude... you should be thinking "At last I have found a group of people with the same excellent taste in watches as I have" :-!


----------



## jneiva

I love my Formula 1 Alarm.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Makes me smile knowing I have one of the 4000 pieces. Enjoy it, Pawan!




Pawan said:


> So many of us have this on our forums, does not seem to be a limited edition
> 
> Put it on for the first time today ...


----------



## Pawan

Meso said:


> I had the same feeling when I came to this forum,
> but I can always comfort myself by knowing we are only 2 who have this watch in my country,
> and I sold the other guy his watch


I havent seen anyone in Dubai with a similar watch, but I know there were a few released as we have only one big main AD over here, and he said they were sold out as soon as they came. I had to get mine from abroad as well.



Eeeb said:


> You have the wrong attitude... you should be thinking "At last I have found a group of people with the same excellent taste in watches as I have" :-!


Sorry, I mean't that with a joke  Yah but I'm very happy to have found this forum and the TAG group because I enjoy watching all these wonderful pictures and the great information over here 



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Makes me smile knowing I have one of the 4000 pieces. Enjoy it, Pawan!


Thanks Dan, this is my other monaco


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Cool!

Hope to have that one someday but good examples are hard to come by.


----------



## Heuerboy

Monaco automatic.


----------



## Nezmo

I absolutely love the Monaco design. It really seems timeless and is trendy now without being overstated. It doesn't shout 'look at me' yet it has a standout image. I'd love a true vintage model but I think TAG has continued the line well, updating it without overdoing it.

I shy away from straps as it's so hot where I live most of the year but this is the one watch I have that I had to have in that beautiful blue croc strap.


----------



## Pawan

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Hope to have that one someday but good examples are hard to come by.


I know what you mean  Do you like the Gulf better or the White Dial one?

Somehow I like the Gulf better and I even think it looks better on my wrist. But I really feel good about the White Dial as its becoming rare and I don't really know anyone around me who has one...

Having the combination, covers so many of the different colors that you can always find one of them matching to what you are going to wear


----------



## Hitchhiker

I haven't seen anyone with this model. My Tag Kirium F1. No longer in production I understand.


----------



## BenL

Wore it again today, here's a new picture. It's racing time! b-)

Keep 'em coming, boys!


----------



## Thwizzit

*Aquaracer Day/Date Automatic*


----------



## dpo23

My collection. I bought my Link Calibre S for my birthday present (No one bought me a present)  . However, I enjoy CV2014 the most.


----------



## BenL

Thwizzit said:


> *Aquaracer Day/Date Automatic*


Nice lume shot :-!.


----------



## casyjones3

This one I just got a few weeks ago.Its the 43mm I traded out the 41mm
tords the new one.
























This one I have for 2 years and was sent to LVMH {Tag in NJ} for a gasket repair and for regulating the movement yesterday.They already have it.Hopefully the service won't cost to much and be repaired quickly.On the second photo of the Aquagraph the yellow gasket just fell off somwhere.


----------



## DeMatto

Still my fav:


----------



## Nezmo

Couple of new ones... still got one more I need to take photos of...


----------



## Pawan

Nezmo said:


> Couple of new ones... still got one more I need to take photos of...


Wow! That watch looks amazing.

Is that a natural picture, or do you have to edit it, for it to come out like that?


----------



## Nezmo

Pawan said:


> Wow! That watch looks amazing.
> 
> Is that a natural picture, or do you have to edit it, for it to come out like that?


Thanks.

Just natural light (no flash). The only editing was a resize and a little sharpening in Photoshop. The sharpening is only necessary because I use a dSLR and shoot in RAW so there is no in-camera colour boosting or sharpening done (which most cameras do before they build the JPEG) - it's all left to the user in post-processing. So what you see is basically how it looks. The Link series is unique in that it has the double anti-reflective coating making the crystal almost disappear in certain lighting. I love this watch so much I can see myself getting the black dial version too.


----------



## dsheikh

Indeed a nice lume shot...
like this one ?!


----------



## Mychronos

*Just sharing my humble collections*


----------



## Pawan

Nezmo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just natural light (no flash). The only editing was a resize and a little sharpening in Photoshop. The sharpening is only necessary because I use a dSLR and shoot in RAW so there is no in-camera colour boosting or sharpening done (which most cameras do before they build the JPEG) - it's all left to the user in post-processing. So what you see is basically how it looks. The Link series is unique in that it has the double anti-reflective coating making the crystal almost disappear in certain lighting. I love this watch so much I can see myself getting the black dial version too.


Thanks for the explanation. How do you get the top left of the background blurry compared to the bottom right? Is that the sharpening?


----------



## Nezmo

Pawan said:


> Thanks for the explanation. How do you get the top left of the background blurry compared to the bottom right? Is that the sharpening?


No, that's accomplished with aperture settings. Your camera's aperture sets what is known as the depth of field (DOF) which is the portion of the image that is in focus from front to back. A large aperture (small number, example f/2) will give a narrow DOF whereas a small aperture (large number, example f/8) will give a much deeper DOF - more of the image is in focus. The focal length of the lens and the distance from lens to object also plays in to the equation. In this shot I was relatively close with a 50mm lens (I think) and a large-ish aperture.

DOF can be confusing but it's simply how much of image from front to back is in focus. A landscape shot may use a small aperture so the whole image in sharp and in focus whereas a portrait photo might use a large aperture to make the object in focus and the background blurred.


----------



## BenL

Very nice, and great pics! Congrats.


----------



## BenL

DeMatto said:


> Still my fav:


Very _bling_.


----------



## BenL

Nezmo said:


> Couple of new ones... still got one more I need to take photos of...


I like this one a lot - I almost bought it myself. :-!


----------



## BenL

Nezmo said:


> No, that's accomplished with aperture settings. Your camera's aperture sets what is known as the depth of field (DOF) which is the portion of the image that is in focus from front to back. A large aperture (small number, example f/2) will give a narrow DOF whereas a small aperture (large number, example f/8) will give a much deeper DOF - more of the image is in focus. The focal length of the lens and the distance from lens to object also plays in to the equation. In this shot I was relatively close with a 50mm lens (I think) and a large-ish aperture.
> 
> DOF can be confusing but it's simply how much of image from front to back is in focus. A landscape shot may use a small aperture so the whole image in sharp and in focus whereas a portrait photo might use a large aperture to make the object in focus and the background blurred.


How is aperture related to shutter speed (if at all)?


----------



## Paton

i have the Aquaracer 300 metres


----------



## BenL

Paton said:


> i have the Aquaracer 300 metres


Nice, you have any pictures of it?

Welcome to the forum, by the way! :-!


----------



## Pawan

Nezmo said:


> No, that's accomplished with aperture settings. Your camera's aperture sets what is known as the depth of field (DOF) which is the portion of the image that is in focus from front to back. A large aperture (small number, example f/2) will give a narrow DOF whereas a small aperture (large number, example f/8) will give a much deeper DOF - more of the image is in focus. The focal length of the lens and the distance from lens to object also plays in to the equation. In this shot I was relatively close with a 50mm lens (I think) and a large-ish aperture.
> 
> DOF can be confusing but it's simply how much of image from front to back is in focus. A landscape shot may use a small aperture so the whole image in sharp and in focus whereas a portrait photo might use a large aperture to make the object in focus and the background blurred.


Thanks for the explanation again, tho half of it is above my head! I've never used photoshop or a DSLR camera, but it feels so good to look at all these pictures you guys take out


----------



## mpartridgeferrari

Heres the collection of Tags I have thus far. I love em all!


----------



## Paton

BenL said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


I have the Aquaracer 300m :-!


----------



## Mychronos

BenL said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


*My precious*


----------



## BenL

Gentlemen, start your engines...










Just felt like slappin' the old Carrera on today.


----------



## Paton

Mychronos said:


> *My precious*


Nice b-)


----------



## PXP

1) Grand Carrera RS GMT Grande Date calibre 8 , black face on bracelet .
2) Monaco (Steve Mcqueen) on bracelet . 

I just love 'em !


----------



## PXP

1) Grand Carrera RS GMT Grande Date Calibre 8 . Black Dial on Bracelet .
2) Steve Mcqueen Monaco on Bracelet .

I just love 'em !


----------



## BenL

PXP said:


> 1) Grand Carrera RS GMT Grande Date calibre 8 , black face on bracelet .
> 2) Monaco (Steve Mcqueen) on bracelet .
> 
> I just love 'em !


You got any pictures, brotha?


----------



## Vette737

One's old, one's new, love 'em both!


----------



## GeoWatchMan

Here's mine...

*TAG HEUER LINK Cal. 36 Chronograph Automatic C.O.S.C. 31 Jewels*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*









*


----------



## GeoWatchMan

I almost forgot this one...

*TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 Professional CHRONOGRAPH, with Alligator Strap *


















 









*







*


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

WOW! 

George - when did you get the Cal 36???

The F1 looks great, too!b-)


----------



## GeoWatchMan

Wisconsin Proud said:


> WOW!
> 
> George - when did you get the Cal 36???
> 
> The F1 looks great, too!b-)


Thanks Dan! I got the Cal. 36 about a month ago... I love it. 
It definitely is a keeper!:-!


----------



## Paton

TAG Heuer is the best lol


----------



## BenL

Great one - love the Calibre 36 movement. :-!


----------



## BenL

Paton said:


> TAG Heuer is the best lol


I'm a big fan too, +1.


----------



## silverwave

I was not an Aquaracer and F1 fan but the more pictures i see, the more tempted i feel :-d


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> I was not an Aquaracer and F1 fan but the more pictures i see, the more tempted i feel :-d


How do you like your Link?


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> How do you like your Link?


The more i see it, the more i love it. ;-)

I need another watch because my G Shock just spoiled after serving me faithfully for nearly 10 years. :-(

My watch.


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> The more i see it, the more i love it. ;-)
> 
> I need another watch because my G Shock just spoiled after serving me faithfully for nearly 10 years. :-(
> 
> My watch.


Anything you have in mind to replace your old G-Shock?

The Riseman or the Mudman are favorites over at the GSF.


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> Anything you have in mind to replace your old G-Shock?
> 
> The Riseman or the Mudman are favorites over at the GSF.


No, nothing particular in mind yet. Still looking around. Mudman seems interesting. :-d


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> No, nothing particular in mind yet. Still looking around. Mudman seems interesting. :-d


Good choice. The Rally one would be my choice.

Or the Riseman is a good one, too.


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> Good choice. The Rally one would be my choice.
> 
> Or the Riseman is a good one, too.


I'm not sure which one the Rally is exactly. Anyway, i just found out WUS has a G-shock forum. I'll do some research about it there. :-!


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> I'm not sure which one the Rally is exactly. Anyway, i just found out WUS has a G-shock forum. I'll do some research about it there. :-!


You bet, buddy. Great bunch of guys in there.

The Rally is the GW-9010, by the way. Good luck!


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> You bet, buddy. Great bunch of guys in there.
> 
> The Rally is the GW-9010, by the way. Good luck!


Haha, thanks for the model number ;-)


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> Haha, thanks for the model number ;-)


Good luck! :-!


----------



## Pawan

Some pics of the carrera chrono :-!


----------



## Thwizzit

My first TAG. Recently retired after 15 years in favor of a new Aquaracer Day/Date Auto.


----------



## emlu

Pawan said:


> Some pics of the carrera chrono :-!


I love that combination - carrera chrono with black face, silver bezel and leather strap. Instant classic. One of the best looking TAG's ever, in my opinion.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The steel bezel really dresses it up. I saw the silver dial/steel bezel and it really is eye catching.


----------



## isfuzz

hello all here are my 2 Tag Heuer first one i got in 1991 and don't know the model name so maybe some one can help me and #2 is a Aquaracer auto







#2


----------



## BenL

Looks great! I have the same one (silver bezel), and I love it!

Cheers, mate. :-!


----------



## GoBlue

isfuzz said:


> hello all here are my 2 Tag Heuer first one i got in 1991 and don't know the model name so maybe some one can help me and #2 is a Aquaracer auto #2


I have a similar model in a sandblasted finish. I like it because nobody else I know has a TAG like it. The all-luminous dial is cool...even if it only glows for a short time now (I bet it would be pretty $$$ to have it relumed!)


----------



## Alienform

Just got my first tag its a formula 1 model here is the pic! so far so good
it feels really solid.

http://picasaweb.google.com/alienform/TagHeuerFormula1#5308711098926305986


----------



## Eeeb

Wonderful sporty piece that maintains the connection to racing started oh so many years ago with the Heuer chronographs...


----------



## Alienform

Eeeb said:


> Wonderful sporty piece that maintains the connection to racing started oh so many years ago with the Heuer chronographs...


Cool ! TAG made chronographs! thanks for info looking more into my watch.


----------



## Pawan

BenL said:


> Looks great! I have the same one (silver bezel), and I love it!
> 
> Cheers, mate. :-!


:-! I have seen yours on the bracelet. I have the carrera fangio on the bracelet so got this with the strap


----------



## 64919

kiwidj said:


>


Great photo of a classic Tag! Very nice indeed.


----------



## BenL

isfuzz said:


> hello all here are my 2 Tag Heuer first one i got in 1991 and don't know the model name so maybe some one can help me and #2 is a Aquaracer auto


Nice oldie!


----------



## BenL

Alienform said:


> Just got my first tag its a formula 1 model here is the pic! so far so good
> it feels really solid.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/alienform/TagHeuerFormula1#5308711098926305986


Congrats, brotha. And welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## BenL

Alienform said:


> Cool ! TAG made chronographs! thanks for info looking more into my watch.


So what's next on your list?


----------



## isfuzz

GoBlue said:


> I have a similar model in a sandblasted finish. I like it because nobody else I know has a TAG like it. The all-luminous dial is cool...even if it only glows for a short time now (I bet it would be pretty $$$ to have it relumed!)


 yeah about 10 years ago i had it service at the Tag Heuer service center in NJ and i had to replace the dial hands and seals my mistake i took it to have the battery replace and the guy never tested it for WR any way it was not to bad to get it repair it still a nice mid size watch my first watch so i will never get rid of it will be handed down to next generation |>|>|>


----------



## isfuzz

BenL said:


> Nice oldie!


 Thanks man my first watch and i still enjoy looking at it


----------



## CUTiger




----------



## BenL

Pawan said:


> :-! I have seen yours on the bracelet. I have the carrera fangio on the bracelet so got this with the strap


Very nice, brotha. Love to see more of it soon.


----------



## BenL

isfuzz said:


> Thanks man my first watch and i still enjoy looking at it


That's how you know you've got a real winner.


----------



## Pawan

BenL said:


> Very nice, brotha. Love to see more of it soon.


Here you go....


----------



## BenL

Pawan said:


> Here you go....


Sweet - how long you been collecting TAG?


----------



## Justice

Vintage Heuer Montreal...










- Jake


----------



## Eeeb

Nice. Heuer's encasements of the 7750 are about as good as they get!


----------



## BenL

Classic!

I like the bands you have, too. :-!


----------



## Mychronos

BenL said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


SWEETTT!!!


----------



## BenL

Mychronos said:


> SWEETTT!!!


Nice Aquaracer.

I also noticed your collection in your signature - you're a full-bred TAG collector! b-)


----------



## BenL

Some new pics I just took.




Stay safe today everyone, it's Friday the 13th! :-!


----------



## pure

Justice said:


> Vintage Heuer Montreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jake


b-)


----------



## Brian D.

Justice said:


> Vintage Heuer Montreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jake


*Awesome looking TAG Justice ;-):-!.*


----------



## Mystro

My Tag Heuer is a Tag 4000. Its my go-to-watch and has been bulletproof. My other watch is,...well you might have a idea.


----------



## emlu

Love the 4000. Love your description of it better.


----------



## Nezmo

Mystro said:


> My Tag Heuer is a Tag 4000. Its my go-to-watch and has been bulletproof. My other watch is,...well you might have a idea.


Nice Rollie.


----------



## BenL

Mystro said:


> My Tag Heuer is a Tag 4000. Its my go-to-watch and has been bulletproof. My other watch is,...well you might have a idea.


No idea what you other watch is. ;-)

Both watches look great - well done!


----------



## MicroStrideR

id like a pic request.. anyone have a real life pic of this one... ???








http://www.amazon.com/TAG-Heuer-Automatic-Chronograph-CJF211A-BA0594/dp/B001U3YF2K/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1237090521&sr=1-55


----------



## Mystro

Thanks guys. Both are 11 years old. Both watches are ageing very well and both have been bulletproof.

_My recommendation to new a watch buyer: _*Buy quality. Quality never goes out of style. :think:*


----------



## Justice

pure said:


> b-)





Brian D. said:


> *Awesome looking TAG Justice ;-):-!.*


Thanks guy's. New "Can-Am" strap on the way. I'll post pics when it arrives.

- Jake


----------



## BenL

Mystro said:


> *Buy quality. Quality never goes out of style. :think:*


How very true. Well said! :-!


----------



## dajoe996

Well here are my links. I think the auto link on the left is sort of rare in the U.S.


----------



## dmr33

Hate to tell you this, but the watch on left in the picture is not a Link, but a Kirium. Its one of the nicer Kiriums with the Automatic Chronograph Movement. I'd like to have one.

David


----------



## BenL

dajoe996 said:


> Well here are my links. I think the auto link on the left is sort of rare in the U.S.


Very nice, thanks for the pics. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## dajoe996

dmr33 said:


> Hate to tell you this, but the watch on left in the picture is not a Link, but a Kirium. Its one of the nicer Kiriums with the Automatic Chronograph Movement. I'd like to have one.
> 
> David


You are absolutely right it is a Kirium thanks for reminding me its been a while when I bought it.


----------



## BenL

dajoe996 said:


> You are absolutely right it is a Kirium thanks for reminding me its been a while when I bought it.


Love to see more pics of that one.


----------



## emlu

My latest, just getting around to adding to this thread.


----------



## heresiarh

I just ordered my first ever. Due tomorrow.

http://www.jomashop.com/tag-watch-heuer-watch-wah111a-ba0850.html


----------



## dajoe996

BenL said:


> Love to see more pics of that one.


Here you go I hope you like them:-!


----------



## mndart

Hi. Here are my TAGs. The Link was my father's day gift. As I recall, the first year the Link was introduced.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Beautiful Monza re-issue!!b-)


----------



## mndart

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Beautiful Monza re-issue!!b-)


Thanks WP. I wear the Monza more than any of my other watches. Super comfortable and you can actually take a quick glance down and tell what time it is. ;-)


----------



## CerealK




----------



## WJF2050

My first, the day-date model, which I absolutely love. My second, an Indy 500 model for when I get home from work.


----------



## BenL

heresiarh said:


> I just ordered my first ever. Due tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/tag-watch-heuer-watch-wah111a-ba0850.html


Congratulations! Let's see some pics soon!


----------



## BenL

mndart said:


> Hi. Here are my TAGs. The Link was my father's day gift. As I recall, the first year the Link was introduced.


Nice collection. b-)


----------



## BenL

CerealK said:


>


Nice Aquaracer.


----------



## BenL

WJF2050 said:


> My first, the day-date model, which I absolutely love. My second, an Indy 500 model for when I get home from work.


Very nice choices.


----------



## BenL

dajoe996 said:


> Here you go I hope you like them:-!


Looks great, thanks for posting.


----------



## BenL

Here's another shot.










:-!


----------



## BBJWatchMan

WJF2050 said:


> My first, the day-date model, which I absolutely love. My second, an Indy 500 model for when I get home from work.


Looks good, man. Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## BenL

emlu said:


> My latest, just getting around to adding to this thread.


Sorry, not sure if a picture came up on this or not...:think:


----------



## Michalko82

Indy 500. Super accurate and solid as a rock.
But after 2 years I feel like it needs a new home...but I know I will miss it the next day....


----------



## cash_money

My first tag f1 with a sexy leather strap (strap thanks to member: Wisconsin Proud)

the strap looks so dirttyyy its a must for anyone with an orange dial. i hate the metal band. looks much better with leather and orange stitching


----------



## BenL

cash_money said:


> My first tag f1 with a sexy leather strap (strap thanks to member: Wisconsin Proud)
> 
> the strap looks so dirttyyy its a must for anyone with an orange dial. i hate the metal band. looks much better with leather and orange stitching


That orange stitching is _sharp_. Very nice, and congratulations on that new Tag! :-!


----------



## ethel

Hello,

Just joined the forum and thought I'd add a couple of pics of my Tags.

Nothing particularly exciting in comparison with some on here but I love them anyway:

Just acquired as a spare:








and my trusty old 2000 bought, scarily-enough, 15 or so years ago which I still love and wear every day..









One day maybe I'll get the Monaco I really want but these will do me for now..!

All the best,

David.


----------



## xxnascaxx

This is my first Tag Heuer. :-!


----------



## Ness

Grand Carrera 17RS!


----------



## bahnbrenner

Carrera chrono...


----------



## Thwizzit

ethel said:


> * and my trusty old 2000 bought, scarily-enough, 15 or so years ago *


I have the same watch and bought it back in '94 too! It's a great watch


----------



## Azreal911

Adding to the longest Tag thread, my wife and my tags.

Mine gets pretty abused with weekly swimming sessions and desk diving and snorkeling hers is worn only on night outta towns:









By azreal911


----------



## oruga65

This is my Heuer!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Awesome watch!!*:-!



xxnascaxx said:


> This is my first Tag Heuer. :-!


----------



## Slime

This is my TAG, but I have no idea which model it is, any thoughts?



















&










Slime.


----------



## widerberg

Based on the model number it's a Series 2000.



Slime said:


> This is my TAG, but I have no idea which model it is, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slime.


----------



## widerberg

I'm going old school with mine, my first, only having arrived today . . . a Series 1500 (WS1214-d0).

I've got an early Series 2000 (WE1220-R) and an early F1 (can't tell the model number from the seller's pics) incoming, too. |>


----------



## BenL

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BenL

xxnascaxx said:


> This is my first Tag Heuer. :-!


Good stuff, brotha. Very slick looking Carrera you got there.


----------



## BenL

Update picture of mine.


----------



## mart77

Here are my two. The quartz is where it all started. Went for the Blue as nobody seems to have it and i just love the colour of the dial.


----------



## eleven

Mychronos said:


> Here's my HolyGrails F1


what kind is the green 1 at bottom left looks really nice


----------



## BenL

mart77 said:


> Here are my two. The quartz is where it all started. Went for the Blue as nobody seems to have it and i just love the colour of the dial.


Gotta agree with that one. Beautiful pair, mate. :-!


----------



## BenL

Been thinking about this one recently. What do you guys think?


----------



## Carl.1

BenL said:


> Been thinking about this one recently. What do you guys think?


Well i think it's a nice watch.

I was looking seriously at the SLR until my lovely lady stated that the two timing indicators looked like a couple of butt cheeks :-d

Needless to say i couldn't then buy a butt cheek watch!!

I will now wait for the new Monaca with the awesome shock protection.

Well.....you did ask;-)


----------



## BenL

Carl.1 said:


> Well i think it's a nice watch.
> 
> I was looking seriously at the SLR until my lovely lady stated that the two timing indicators looked like a couple of butt cheeks :-d
> 
> Needless to say i couldn't then buy a butt cheek watch!!
> 
> I will now wait for the new Monaca with the awesome shock protection.
> 
> Well.....you did ask;-)


Haha, that is too funny. :-d:-d


----------



## widerberg

Is it strange that I would buy a watch *because* it was a butt cheek watch??? ;-)



Carl.1 said:


> Well i think it's a nice watch.
> 
> I was looking seriously at the SLR until my lovely lady stated that the two timing indicators looked like a couple of butt cheeks :-d
> 
> Needless to say i couldn't then buy a butt cheek watch!!
> 
> I will now wait for the new Monaca with the awesome shock protection.
> 
> Well.....you did ask;-)


----------



## silverwave

BenL said:


> Been thinking about this one recently. What do you guys think?


It's a beautiful watch. Somehow i feel the white is better than the black for this model. ;-)


----------



## BenL

widerberg said:


> Is it strange that I would buy a watch *because* it was a butt cheek watch??? ;-)


Just as long as it wasn't a _guy's_ butt cheeks. ;-)


----------



## BenL

silverwave said:


> It's a beautiful watch. Somehow i feel the white is better than the black for this model. ;-)


Normally I prefer black, too, but I like the white dial on this model as well. Perhaps it's the blue highlight that gives it a good combination?


----------



## hacking_hamster

excellenthttp://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tag3g.jpg


----------



## hacking_hamster

Pictures of my Tag Carrera Automatic Calibre 5 (WV2211.BA0790). What really attracted me to this watch are the glossy diamond shaped indexes and textured dial. Gives a very modern, sophisticated look to a classic Tag Heuer piece IMO. Haven't seen many pictures of this model on the forum so just thought i'd share. Enjoy!




http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tag1.jpg
http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tag3g.jpg


----------



## zs180v6

My carrera and the wife's alter ego


----------



## BenL

hacking_hamster said:


> Pictures of my Tag Carrera Automatic Calibre 5 (WV2211.BA0790). What really attracted me to this watch are the glossy diamond shaped indexes and textured dial. Gives a very modern, sophisticated look to a classic Tag Heuer piece IMO. Haven't seen many pictures of this model on the forum so just thought i'd share. Enjoy!


I agree, beautiful piece. Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## BenL

zs180v6 said:


> My carrera and the wife's alter ego


I love the effect of this picture. :-!


----------



## zs180v6

cheers.....


----------



## BenL

Here's another pic.


----------



## SquirtDirt

So I picked up a nice Tag Carrera Chrono on Rubber as my first watch while visting Kuala Lumpur during the "Journey Through Time" watch show at Starhilll Gallery last December. Unfortunately or fortunately being my only one it instantly became my beater as well, gives me all the reason to purchase the Calibre 17 RS w/Black rubber coated strap.







http://tdub.info/pic/tag.jpg


----------



## BenL

SquirtDirt said:


> So I picked up a nice Tag Carrera Chrono on Rubber as my first watch while visting Kuala Lumpur during the "Journey Through Time" watch show at Starhilll Gallery last December. Unfortunately or fortunately being my only one it instantly became my beater as well, gives me all the reason to purchase the Calibre 17 RS w/Black rubber coated strap.


I dig that Carrera - welcome to the forum!


----------



## SquirtDirt

Thanks! I need to do some better pictures however she is a little bruised up and I want to get a fresh cleaning on her. Right now I am in the pursuit of a beater Tag Auqaracer or F1 (non-Chrono) as I am going to be doing about 6 months of backpacking and for some reason I don't think the Carrera needs to be put through that much abuse.


----------



## BenL

SquirtDirt said:


> Thanks! I need to do some better pictures however she is a little bruised up and I want to get a fresh cleaning on her. Right now I am in the pursuit of a beater Tag Auqaracer or F1 (non-Chrono) as I am going to be doing about 6 months of backpacking and for some reason I don't think the Carrera needs to be put through that much abuse.


Agreed.

How about a nice G-Shock? ;-)


----------



## SquirtDirt

That's a thought, I've not even looked at any of the G-Shocks... the black on black titanium Tissot Trekker has my eye too.


----------



## BenL

You might want to take a look at the GIEZ line from G-Shock.


----------



## SquirtDirt

We are on the same track, I just scoped that puppy out yesterday. The only problem is I don't have easy access to any type of dealer whatsoever so I am unable to try it on and not sure how big this cat is on the wrist! So I've been wavering on waiting until I get to Mumbai in August and pick something up there.


----------



## BenL

SquirtDirt said:


> We are on the same track, I just scoped that puppy out yesterday. The only problem is I don't have easy access to any type of dealer whatsoever so I am unable to try it on and not sure how big this cat is on the wrist! So I've been wavering on waiting until I get to Mumbai in August and pick something up there.


I've never seen any GIEZ in Mumbai, so you might have better luck (or at least better prices) online.


----------



## BenL




----------



## socalbreeze

BenL said:


>


Ben,

nice pics! where are you from? NYC? or HKG? only place I can think of with highrises like that...


----------



## novedl

monza chrono


















aquq racer chronotimer


----------



## cdnbear

Mychronos said:


> *Just sharing my humble collections*


This is the most impressive collection I have seen. I am in awe.


----------



## rhdune16

I love all mine... Carrera MAN...


----------



## niles316

2000 series









Indy500


----------



## Robert999




----------



## cockroach96

*Tag Heuer Pilot Quartz
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic 500M
Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Tachymetre
Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Twin Time
*


----------



## crazyfingers

Tag Heuer 1000


----------



## wilfreb

my latest


----------



## BramleyGreg

I have both a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Grande Date (quartz) and a Tag Heuer Classic 2000 Series.. the second which I will sadly be parting with once I get a buyer (though it's only to make way for another incoming watch soon). :-!

I am new round here, did a bit of an intro on the Omega site, but I love all brands of watches providing the quality is there.

I am 40 and from the UK, and in the latter years of the digital LCD / LED quartz tragedy... Tag Heuer over here were the first watch to bring my generation into being interested in dial faces again.

*Pics to follow later!* ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## Gravina

Sorry, Pré-Tag.....Valjoux 72










Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## byhsu

Gravina:

That HEUER Carrera Vintage is Beautiful. what watch is in the background?

Thanks


----------



## Gravina

*Tanks my friend ............*



byhsu said:


> Gravina:
> 
> That HEUER Carrera Vintage is Beautiful. what watch is in the background?
> 
> Thanks


Heuer Carrera , Landeron 189........calendar at 9 hs!

Another pre Tag ......










Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## J.O.

*Re: Tanks my friend ............*

My Carrera Tachy collection.







http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/Valk-1S/IMG_0455.jpg


----------



## DougFNJ

Nice to see this thread surface. Currently own 1 single Tag Aquaracer 500M. I am REALLY wanting a Link Blue Face Chrono to keep it company


----------



## Foos

ct5111


----------



## sleslie

My Kirium. It's been my near daily wearer for years:


----------



## BenL

*Re: Tanks my friend ............*



J.O. said:


> My Carrera Tachy collection.


Wow, what a collection! That one on the right is especially smilng at me.


----------



## BenL




----------



## ciderlion

My 2000 classic on the left, purchased for a very good price in Dubal, i love it


----------



## GutenTAG

Link Calibre 6... I'm enjoying it a lot so far!


----------



## GutenTAG

Link Calibre 6... I'm enjoying it a lot so far!


----------



## chiko323

Nezmo said:


>


Nice, that's mine too, except with black face. Love it


----------



## jel231




----------



## DNScompanies




----------



## BenL

ciderlion said:


> My 2000 classic on the left, purchased for a very good price in Dubal, i love it


Great watches, all 3 of them! :-!


----------



## BenL

GutenTAG said:


> Link Calibre 6... I'm enjoying it a lot so far!


Beautiful watch. And that's a pretty cool picture. b-)


----------



## Africoz

newly arrived, and my first TAG:










1986 510.500-12 (Lemania 5100) :-!


----------



## nm4710

My 2000 series quartz makes me smile on a daily basis. Had it for over a decade; worn as a daily for at least 5 years...it still looks amazing, keeps great time (I know it's a quartz lol), and feels great on the wrist. The bracelet is so comfortable it's almost like you don't know it's there. I own a few watches but if you ask me this one is top quality. I still get compliments about it despite it's truly simple design. It still makes me smile when I look at it. No other watch I own has brought me so much joy...a gift from my awesome father. Only wish I had the chance to get him one in return.


----------



## BenL

Africoz said:


> newly arrived, and my first TAG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1986 510.500-12 (Lemania 5100) :-!


Great classic. Congrats on the new arrival! :-!


----------



## BenL

nm4710 said:


> My 2000 series quartz makes me smile on a daily basis. Had it for over a decade; worn as a daily for at least 5 years...it still looks amazing, keeps great time (I know it's a quartz lol), and feels great on the wrist. The bracelet is so comfortable it's almost like you don't know it's there. I own a few watches but if you ask me this one is top quality. I still get compliments about it despite it's truly simple design. It still makes me smile when I look at it. No other watch I own has brought me so much joy...a gift from my awesome father. Only wish I had the chance to get him one in return.


Beautiful. Watches with sentimental value are always the best ones.


----------



## R1P

Currently: F1 and Aquaracer.
Previously: 1000 Series (980.013D), black face


----------



## cqcumber

my brand new tag carrera automatic, only wish the quality of my camara is better, cuz the watch is beautiful.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^^^

Classic! Thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## EveNaive




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Beautiful Monza!! Hated to see that one discontinued.


----------



## wilfreb

classic aquaracer case and bezel


----------



## cqcumber

oops, typo  should be camera.


----------



## uwtc

Greetings all, this is my first post in this Forum. Here's my Carrera:


----------



## BenL

EveNaive said:


>


Beautiful watch.


----------



## BenL

Welcome to the forum. Great Carrera! :-!


----------



## BenL

uwtc said:


> Greetings all, this is my first post in this Forum. Here's my Carrera:


Hey, welcome to the forum. Great vintage Carrera. :-!


----------



## Kayfaber

*F1*








* Link*


----------



## BenL

Kayfaber said:


> *F1*
> 
> * Link*


Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## neil1970

carrera twin-time for me |>


----------



## eric325

Hi, this is my first post. I thought I share a couple of pics of my Tag. One is a 2000 sports bought 9 years ago and the other is my latest Aquaracer Wan2110.Ba0822 bought 2 days ago.


----------



## danielcm

BenL said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


Hi,

Kinda old since i bought it several years back. I still enjoy wearing both :-!





































Cheers!
daniel


----------



## TCZ

Lovin it


----------



## RichnNorcal

*Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

I just wanted to say hi & see what y"all think of my new "link". Just got it today N have 10 days to decide if I want to keep it. It was 2k out the door from an AD, was this a killer deal or just ok? By the way I've looked at every pic on here and all the watches are sooo niceeee! Thanks in advance...:-!


----------



## sen

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

hi

this is my tag :-!


----------



## sen

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

my tag and my timex
:-!


----------



## BenL

danielcm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kinda old since i bought it several years back. I still enjoy wearing both :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> daniel


Nice Monaco. :-!


----------



## BenL

TCZ said:


> Lovin it


Couldn't agree more, brotha. :-!


----------



## BenL

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*



RichnNorcal said:


> I just wanted to say hi & see what y"all think of my new "link". Just got it today N have 10 days to decide if I want to keep it. It was 2k out the door from an AD, was this a killer deal or just ok? By the way I've looked at every pic on here and all the watches are sooo niceeee! Thanks in advance...:-!


I think the watch is very nice, and the price is reasonable too (from AD).

Welcome to WUS, by the way.


----------



## BenL

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*



sen said:


> hi
> 
> this is my tag :-!





sen said:


> my tag and my timex
> :-!


Thanks for sharing the pictures. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BenL

Here's another shot of the Carrera.


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

S'up sen! Welcome to WUS.


----------



## wilfreb

the latests


----------



## BenL

wilfreb said:


> the latests


Nice score on that Aquaracer. I like the big date digits. b-)


----------



## sen

hello 


this is my tag , i have it for about 14 yrs


----------



## sen

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

thanks for the welcome guys

my next one will be a link calibre, one of these 2 , i will go for the one on the right , it has something ......, i love the design !

i see it every night in my dreams ............!


----------



## calibre 11

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

This is what I wore over the weekend..not all old Heuers have to be chronographs!


----------



## BenL

sen said:


> hello
> 
> this is my tag , i have it for about 14 yrs


Looks great. Best this about a quality watch is that it lasts through the years. :-!


----------



## BenL

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*



sen said:


> thanks for the welcome guys
> 
> my next one will be a link calibre, one of these 2 , i will go for the one on the right , it has something ......, i love the design !
> 
> i see it every night in my dreams ............!


I like the one on the right, with the day+date windows. Good luck!


----------



## BenL

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*



calibre001 said:


> This is what I wore over the weekend..not all old Heuers have to be chronographs!


That's a vintage beauty. b-)


----------



## sen

thanks pal :-!


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Yo!! Hello all, I'm a newbie...*

Classic! Love the old skool ones best. :-!


----------



## RichnNorcal

Nice watch Ben & thanks for welcoming me! I see you're in HK, Is Long kwai Fong still a happening place? I was in HK a few times during the early 90's before it was turned back over to the CNP...By the way I returned my "Link" auto watch since, I saw something else I liked....


----------



## Rene79

Here´s my TAG, bought it last summer.

An example of good customer service: I was on a vacation in Switzerland and entered an AD asking for this particular model, but they didn´t have it with the black dial. After some talks, the owner called TAG, then jumped in his car and picked up the watch I wanted straight from the TAG Heuer factory (100km away...). After some hours he returned, called me, I got my watch and he got the cash. What a happy end! :-!


----------



## stuffgeek

though I am thinking of parting with it for the new aquaracer 500M


----------



## BenL

RichnNorcal said:


> Nice watch Ben & thanks for welcoming me! I see you're in HK, Is Long kwai Fong still a happening place? I was in HK a few times during the early 90's before it was turned back over to the CNP...By the way I returned my "Link" auto watch since, I saw something else I liked....


:thanks, glad you like the shot.

Yup, I'm in HK these days. LKF? Still happening, buddy. Might head over there tonight, as a matter of fact.


----------



## BenL

Rene79 said:


> Here´s my TAG, bought it last summer.
> 
> An example of good customer service: I was on a vacation in Switzerland and entered an AD asking for this particular model, but they didn´t have it with the black dial. After some talks, the owner called TAG, then jumped in his car and picked up the watch I wanted straight from the TAG Heuer factory (100km away...). After some hours he returned, called me, I got my watch and he got the cash. What a happy end! :-!


Great watch, even better story! There's no substitute for great service. Wear the watch well! :-!


----------



## BenL

Welcome to WUS, mate!


----------



## BenL

This thread's getting a bit long. Might be a good time to start a part II. :thanks everyone who shared your posts.


----------



## kiwidj

Great looking Aquaracer! Probably my most favourite one of them all. :-!


----------



## Mr.AG




----------



## Mikedt9637

View attachment 230855


Tag Heuer 2000. This was a gift last month from my new girlfriend. She had it in storage for several years. When I pointed out the Aquaracer that I was getting ready to purchase, she went in her bedroom and brought this out for me:-!


----------



## moolek2k

gts_2001 said:


> My collection...I enjoy all of 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!:-!


I love you TAG collection, I wish one day I will have something similar to you (in my dream) LOL.


----------



## Rene79

Mikedt9637 said:


> View attachment 230855
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer 2000. This was a gift last month from my new girlfriend. She had it in storage for several years. When I pointed out the Aquaracer that I was getting ready to purchase, she went in her bedroom and brought this out for me:-!


Good story, you´re a lucky guy! The attachment was invalid though.


----------



## adn74

Here are my babies! I've had the 2000 Sport for about 9 yrs and it's my daily beater. Just picked up a silver Carrera a month ago. Considered an Omega, but this was a better buy for me. I am definitely happy with my purchase. Sorry about the crappy iPhone pic.


----------



## BenL




----------



## enricodepaoli

adn74 said:


> Here are my babies! I've had the 2000 Sport for about 9 yrs and it's my daily beater. Just picked up a silver Carrera a month ago. Considered an Omega, but this was a better buy for me. I am definitely happy with my purchase. Sorry about the crappy iPhone pic.


Great combo! I have also had a 2000 auto for ten years and want a Carrera non-chrono for my collection.


----------



## MRCS

My two Tags.....

Lewis Hamilton Edition Aquaracer Calibre S









basic, no-frills Formula 1


----------



## wilfreb

my latest


----------



## Ryan Alden

my one and only; Carrera


----------



## houndoggie




----------



## CafeRacerMark

Here's my latest, CA1213 - yellow dial F1 chrono


----------



## Drez

One of my all time fav's. Classy and timeless IMO but then again if we wouldn't love our watches we wouldn't have chosen them


----------



## Spotter

Tag Heuer 4000 Series purchased 1998
Tag Heuer Kirium purchased 2006
Tag Heuer Carrera Lewis Hamilton Limited Edition purchased this month

All done with an iPhone camera so apologies for the quality.


----------



## BenL

MRCS said:


> My two Tags.....
> 
> Lewis Hamilton Edition Aquaracer Calibre S
> 
> basic, no-frills Formula 1


Great duo! b-)


----------



## BenL

wilfreb said:


> my latest


Congrats! :-!


----------



## BenL

Ryan Alden said:


> my one and only; Carrera


Great shots, Ryan. Congrats again on your new beautiful watch. :-!:-!


----------



## BenL

houndoggie said:


>


Great shot. b-)


----------



## BenL

CafeRacerMark said:


> Here's my latest, CA1213 - yellow dial F1 chrono
> 
> View attachment 241676


Nice one, and welcome to WUS! What else do you have in your collection?


----------



## BenL

Drez said:


> One of my all time fav's. Classy and timeless IMO but then again if we wouldn't love our watches we wouldn't have chosen them


Very nice composition. Great picture.


----------



## sixtysix

Here's some photos of my Tags......

Aquagraph...




























2000 series automatic...



















F1...



















Link Day/Date...




























Carrera TT...


----------



## BenL

Spotter said:


> Tag Heuer 4000 Series purchased 1998
> Tag Heuer Kirium purchased 2006
> Tag Heuer Carrera Lewis Hamilton Limited Edition purchased this month
> 
> All done with an iPhone camera so apologies for the quality.


Great TAG collection! Thanks for sharing. And welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## BenL

Wow! Great photos, and TAG collection. Thanks for sharing. b-)


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Thanks Ben, I like your Carrera!

I also have granite coloured 1500 (WD1211) which is my first TAG Heuer, bought it in '96. Currently back at the factory having it's 3rd battery fitted and also new bevel spring.

Orange F1 (WAC1213)

Green 6000 chrono (CH1112)

Blue & Gold Aquaracer (WAB1200)

I'll see if I can get pics up in a couple of days.


----------



## bravestool

Just purchased arrived about a week ago... Was going to go Aquaracer but saw this and couldnt live without its distinctive look. tallyhoo


----------



## kimsoon

Nice..I'm looking for one too. I like the black dial more than the white one. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## sal1m

2 for me and 1 for my wife.
can someone upload for me.thanks











__
https://flic.kr/p/4221945417


----------



## bryanhayn

bravestool said:


> Just purchased arrived about a week ago... Was going to go Aquaracer but saw this and couldnt live without its distinctive look. tallyhoo


Nice! I just got mine in the mail today. It's soooo good looking:-! I don't think I'll ever wear my other F1 because this new one just puts it to shame. Paid $585 from http://www.jacobtime.com, came with free overnight FedEx, which I think was part of a Christmas promo. I'll post comparison pics of my two Formula 1 TAGs soon.


----------



## kimsoon

Thanks! It's the best looking F1 Tag by far...it would be perfect if it is an automatic movement.:-!


----------



## BenL

bravestool said:


> Just purchased arrived about a week ago... Was going to go Aquaracer but saw this and couldnt live without its distinctive look. tallyhoo


Good looking one. Congrats!


----------



## t1nhoo

This two:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

That Carrera looks great with the perforated leather strap!! :-!


----------



## Vikinguy

Wisconsin Proud said:


> That Carrera looks great with the perforated leather strap!! :-!


Whew doggie yea it does!


----------



## BenL

Updated pics.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Ben, that polished bezel sure adds alot to the classy look of the Carrera!

It's one of the reasons Ilike the Link Cal 16 so much.


----------



## bbhockey19

I have to take some Pictures of my Tags not a bad collection for a 22 year old, Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph, Tag Heuer Calibre S Regatta Blue with Blue Tag leather Strap, Red Dial Formula 1 Chrono


----------



## shaun.o

Finally took a picture of my "new" Carrera - it's the Jack Heuer 40th Anniv, on a DiModell Rallye strap:


----------



## OjNK

Beauty!


----------



## enricodepaoli

shaun.o said:


> Finally took a picture of my "new" Carrera - it's the Jack Heuer 40th Anniv, on a DiModell Rallye strap:


one of the nicest ever |>


----------



## Jeebus31

Finally got around to taking a photo.


----------



## alexisvas




----------



## Maddiestoys

I've always admired this particular watch.

I agree...your dad is AWESOME

enjoy


----------



## Maddiestoys

FANTASTIC THREAD BEN!

Although I have not read every response yet-I will. But I have looked at every photo.

I feel really embarrassed, because of all photos show not only great looking watches- but they are in fantastic condition!

My Tag is from the 1990s, and it shows- but I still love it. Perhaps a good excuse to buy another?:-!


----------



## cronustr

My tag is an old model, WK1111.BA0317 2000 Classic Professional..

Recently bought it, it is a NOS and I love it with white dial and colored logo and especially the bracelet..Classic style brushed oyster with dimensioned centers...

It was a love a first sight...


----------



## clockwise

shaun.o said:


> Finally took a picture of my "new" Carrera - it's the Jack Heuer 40th Anniv, on a DiModell Rallye strap:


Sweet! That's a good Carrera choice indeed!


----------



## happyguy82

mine...

hahah j/k. of coz I couldn't afford that.


----------



## modgoldwing46

Mine is the _TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 Limited Indy 500 Racing Edition._


----------



## BacDoc




----------



## Farqui

Some awesome TAG's around, here's mine...GC RS6


----------



## BenL

Maddiestoys said:


> FANTASTIC THREAD BEN!
> 
> Although I have not read every response yet-I will. But I have looked at every photo.
> 
> I feel really embarrassed, because of all photos show not only great looking watches- but they are in fantastic condition!
> 
> My Tag is from the 1990s, and it shows- but I still love it. Perhaps a good excuse to buy another?:-!


Thanks, Maddiestoys. :thanks

You've got an oldie there, but a definite goodie. :-!


----------



## BenL

happyguy82 said:


> mine...
> 
> hahah j/k. of coz I couldn't afford that.


Definitely a beauty! b-)


----------



## enricodepaoli

Maddiestoys said:


> FANTASTIC THREAD BEN!
> 
> Although I have not read every response yet-I will. But I have looked at every photo.
> 
> I feel really embarrassed, because of all photos show not only great looking watches- but they are in fantastic condition!
> 
> My Tag is from the 1990s, and it shows- but I still love it. Perhaps a good excuse to buy another?:-!


I love 90's TAG Heuers |>


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## dreski

This is mine. Been with me for 18 years now and still going strong and a great subject for pics.:-!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Great vintage 4000 and beautiful pics, dreski !!


----------



## BenL

dreski said:


> This is mine. Been with me for 18 years now and still going strong and a great subject for pics.:-!


Beautiful vintage, great pics. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## dreski

enricodepaoli said:


> Great vintage 4000 and beautiful pics, dreski !!


thanks. Too bad I don't have another one to shoot. but who knows what the future will bring?;-)


----------



## dkatunc

New to the forum and relatively new to "nice" watches. Been lurking and trying to learn for a while.

I've got a Link Calibre S that I got about 2 years ago as an engagement gift from my (now) wife.


----------



## JP.

This is mine.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Gr8 looking, JP !


----------



## JP.

enricodepaoli said:


> Gr8 looking, JP !


Thanks man. Definitely my favorite TAG. Here's a few more.


----------



## BenL

dkatunc said:


> New to the forum and relatively new to "nice" watches. Been lurking and trying to learn for a while.
> 
> I've got a Link Calibre S that I got about 2 years ago as an engagement gift from my (now) wife.


Welcome to WUS!

Got any pics of that Link?


----------



## BenL

JP. said:


> Thanks man. Definitely my favorite TAG. Here's a few more.


These are some really sharp pictures. Well done! :-!


----------



## Lurching

My F1:


----------



## Asuran

here's mine








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2883247727_9f74da4a8b.jpg


----------



## wilfreb

Designed, developed, manufactured and patented in-house by TagHeuer
the Calibre S


----------



## BenL

Lurching said:


> My F1:


Thanks for sharing, and welcome to WUS!


----------



## Scrapiron

*First Tag*

Well, this past week (on a cruise no less), saw the TAG display; wife said I deserved a nice watch (love her!) and purchased the Carrera non-chrono. It was between that (silver face or black face) and a Link, but went with the Carrera since it just looked better (IMHO) and a little more classic for an everyday watch.

I've got a Swiss Army Calvary (~14 yr old) and Swiss Army Chrono (~ 6yr old) that I thought were great. Came home and there is no comparison- wow. The Tag is just so much better.

I was concerned about the serial number (it's in a slightly different format with three letters), but a quick call to Tag settled any fears, everything is in order. I would have had no idea about checking until I found this site. I had looked on ebay and noticed the watch for less (I got a good deal) but then figured out the whole grey market angle.

Terrible picture- do Blackberry's cameras suck or what? 

Anyway, great site, I've learned a ton so far. My wife is eyeing the Swiss Army watches... lets' hope she doesn't want a Tag.


----------



## dkatunc

BenL said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> Got any pics of that Link?


Working on getting some good pictures. When I first started lurking here I was inspired to try to take some good pics... unfortunately, I don't have a macro lens for my camera, and I was in terrible light when the inspiration hit me - so the pics didn't do justice to the watch at all and I scrapped them.

Here are some quick ones I just took with a poor quality camera (after seeing some of the pics on this site, it's embarassing to even post something like this):


----------



## Scrapiron

*Better Pics*

Here's some better pics...


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## jokr82

new to tag heur watch!

gigt for my brother to my weeding!


----------



## jokr82

new to tag heur watch!

gigt for my brother to my weeding!










sorry about


----------



## jokr82

new to tag heur watch!

gigt for my brother to my weeding!










sorry about my english


----------



## BenL




----------



## Galactic God

Hello, I'm VERY NEW here, and this is my first post. I saw this thread and I had to post.

I am the _VERY PROUD_ owner of a brand new TAG F1 "Indy 500" model! I'm not sure how many different years of "Indy 500s" were made, but the salesman told me that the one I bought is the latest (2009) model.

I could tell the whole story behind this chronograph, but that would be one serious ramble! I'll just say that ever since I saw a TAG F1 a few years ago, I've wanted one. Oddly enough, I'm about the furthest from a "watch person" as one can get. Whatever the case, I love this chronograph!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Dear Galactic God,

you may not know it, but if you belong to a watch forum, you already are a watch person !

Welcome and congrats for your TAG.


----------



## Galactic God

enricodepaoli said:


> Dear Galactic God,
> 
> you may not know it, but if you belong to a watch forum, you already are a watch person !
> 
> Welcome and congrats for your TAG.


So would this be considered..."watching?" :-!

Okay, okay, bad, _bad_ joke. Hold the tomatoes. :-d

Honestly, I'm already getting sucked into the whole "watch thing." My wife was like, "Oh, great, something else to collect, and it has to be something expensive..."

I honestly never pictured myself wearing a $1500-$1600 watch (I paid $1100 for it). In a lot of ways, I question my purchase, but it is a memory of the cruise we just took, and it's something of value.

On April 23, 2005, I got married. Prior to marriage, I never wore ANY jewelry, including watches. I wasn't so keen on wearing a wedding band, either. I just simply didn't prefer to wear jewelry. Now, I really like my wedding band (I feel naked without it on), and enjoyed wearing my Festina Dashboard on numerous occasions (until the battery died...). I'm guessing a battery would've been cheaper than a TAG. 

Well, whatever the case, I love my "Indy." I don't know why I bothered getting the batteries in my Festina Dashboard and horrible knock-off Breitling today, because honestly, I'm not sure I'll wear either one of them, now that I have the TAG. In fact, I've never worn the fake Breitling. It's big, clunky, and gaudy looking. Pics to come.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Fake watches are for fake people 

You have a great timepiece on your wrist. And you can enjoy it all your life if you take good care of it.


----------



## Galactic God

enricodepaoli said:


> Fake watches are for fake people
> 
> You have a great timepiece on your wrist. And you can enjoy it all your life if you take good care of it.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the fake Breitling. It's pretty horrid.

Here is the horrifying, fake atrocity.










Festina Dashboard










And here's my Grand Pooh-Bah, the F1 "Indy 500."


----------



## OjNK

My new (to me, though pretty much 100% when I bought it) F1 Chrono with DiModell Rallye strap. Keeping my eye out for the right dressier match for it, I'm thinking a Link/Link Chrono since I don't think I'll be able to justify the Monaco I REALLY want.


----------



## Galactic God

OjNK said:


> My new (to me, though pretty much 100% when I bought it) F1 Chrono with DiModell Rallye strap. Keeping my eye out for the right dressier match for it, I'm thinking a Link/Link Chrono since I don't think I'll be able to justify the Monaco I REALLY want.


Wow, incredible. What a work of art! Very nice chrono! |>


----------



## enricodepaoli

someday I'll buy a red dial TAG Heuer. There is something about them...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

enricodepaoli said:


> someday I'll buy a red dial TAG Heuer. There is something about them...


What about a red 500m with black hands like the orange quartz model?

That would sell:-!


----------



## Galactic God

enricodepaoli said:


> someday I'll buy a red dial TAG Heuer. There is something about them...


Certainly a hot looking watch; the red-dialed TAG.

My wife always gets on me because for some reason I always seem to be attracted to orange-faced watches. Orange isn't a color I would consider a "favorite color," but for some reason, I just gravitate towards them. It's like the Tissot GP Moto, I believe it is. I saw one that came in a limited edition "helmet display," and thought it was the coolest thing.

The first watch that I really turned on to was this Fossil I saw in the Cayman Islands. It just kind of snowballed from there.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

Wisconsin Proud said:


>
Click to expand...

This is my watch. Just the gray dial. Love this watch. My first real pricey one, so it will be special


----------



## Galactic God

BacDoc said:


>


I hate you. I really, really hate you. :-d

I love the Monaco "Gulf" Edition...


----------



## jason586

Got this in 2002 on my honeymoon to Switzerland, so it will always be in my collection. If I remember right, I bought it in Interlaken.


----------



## Galactic God

jason586 said:


> Got this in 2002 on my honeymoon to Switzerland, so it will always be in my collection. If I remember right, I bought it in Interlaken.


Very nice!


----------



## hunted

New yesterday! WAB2010.BA0804 my first mechanical watch.


----------



## Galactic God

hunted said:


> New yesterday! WAB2010.BA0804 my first mechanical watch.


Wow, talk about a waste of money...

Just kidding! :-d

Nice!


----------



## toloen

here is his younger brother.


----------



## toloen

you are right :-! ! because I want to take the black one as well !b-) I think I have disease now:-x


----------



## enricodepaoli

hunted said:


> New yesterday! WAB2010.BA0804 my first mechanical watch.


One of my all time favorites. |>|>|>|>|>


----------



## SiLkk

Love my Carrera Chrono


----------



## Tobey

Here's mine - CAH1111.BA0850 (silver dial). I didn't see a whole lot of pictures floating of this model around before I purchased, so wanted to post these for others to reference.

Love it! The silver dial and black bezel work very well together. Next is a Link!!


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## enricodepaoli

Tobey said:


> Here's mine - CAH1111.BA0850 (silver dial). I didn't see a whole lot of pictures floating of this model around before I purchased, so wanted to post these for others to reference.
> 
> Love it! The silver dial and black bezel work very well together. Next is a Link!!


This F1 looks amazing. This and the ALARM version with the same color scheme. Congrats.


----------



## watchInPDX

Carerra, my first automatic. Splurged on my patent application award, making it an heirloom with a story. My youngest son is already looking forward to inheriting it . He & I are both into cars, and the watch goes great with my dark grey BMW.


----------



## Galactic God

watchInPDX said:


> Carerra, my first automatic. Splurged on my patent application award, making it an heirloom with a story. My youngest son is already looking forward to inheriting it . He & I are both into cars, and the watch goes great with my dark grey BMW.


Awesome, so what kind of cars do you own? I own a 2005 WRX STi and 1994 B4C Camaro, while my wife owns a 2009 A3 Quattro 2.0T (with DSG).


----------



## watchInPDX

Galactic God said:


> Awesome, so what kind of cars do you own? I own a 2005 WRX STi and 1994 B4C Camaro, while my wife owns a 2009 A3 Quattro 2.0T (with DSG).


Oh yeah the WRX is a rocket...I drive a '07 328i, which I recently got, traded in my Subaru Legacy. That was a nice car, had lowered springs & bilsteins...but the 328, bought used about the same price my subie was new, is so far ahead in fit, finish, details, handling. With 3 kids it's hard to justify a sports car so this is about as close as I'm going to get for another 6 years or so...


----------



## Ozy




----------



## kiwidj

Nice one! Congrats. :-!


----------



## ocnman

I love your watch, too. I have exactly that model. Someone in a checkout line actually commented on it a couple of weeks ago - gave me the big head! This is only my second post on Tag Heuer, so I am still using the thumbnail format (see below). Haven't figured out how to do the direct link stuff yet. Ocnman


----------



## OjNK

The Aquaracer 500M is REALLY growing on me... thats not a good thing because I still want the Link Chrono I've been eyeing... Damn Tags!


----------



## Galactic God

watchInPDX said:


> Oh yeah the WRX is a rocket...I drive a '07 328i, which I recently got, traded in my Subaru Legacy. That was a nice car, had lowered springs & bilsteins...but the 328, bought used about the same price my subie was new, is so far ahead in fit, finish, details, handling. With 3 kids it's hard to justify a sports car so this is about as close as I'm going to get for another 6 years or so...


Yeah, it's a shame that Subaru isn't making the Legacy GT Wagon with a 5spd any longer. <|


----------



## Galactic God

watchInPDX said:


> Oh yeah the WRX is a rocket...I drive a '07 328i, which I recently got, traded in my Subaru Legacy. That was a nice car, had lowered springs & bilsteins...but the 328, bought used about the same price my subie was new, is so far ahead in fit, finish, details, handling. With 3 kids it's hard to justify a sports car so this is about as close as I'm going to get for another 6 years or so...


Yeah, it's a shame that Subaru isn't making the Legacy GT Wagon with a 5spd any longer. <|


----------



## Galactic God

I guess I'm bumping post-counts here. My wife tried downloading some site earlier that would allow us to watch the Super Bowl on the computer, but instead it DL'd some toolbar that totally screwed up our internet. 

Sorry about the double-post!


----------



## abforsite

Hello..

This is my Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono, Brown Face/Bezel with brown leather strap. Nearly 2 years old now...

Always wanted a Tag Heuer, carried the money around with me for about 3 months to buy a Tag F1 but kept talking myself out of actually buying it - couldnt possible justify spending that much for a watch - surely?.

Then walking past a dealer in Nottingham saw this carrera in the window. The lights on its face produced an amazing orange flare and matched with the sporty orange chrono hand..well just had to have it..


----------



## Tobey

enricodepaoli said:


> This F1 looks amazing. Congrats.


Thanks! I have to say the pics don't do it justice. Under the crystal there are 4 different silvers with the dial, the hands / markers, the subdials, and the outer brushed SS rim. The subtle contrast between them all is really nice, and the red hands pop nicely against that background.

I was torn between this version and the black face version - really glad I went with the silver dial.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Tobey said:


> Thanks! I have to say the pics don't do it justice. Under the crystal there are 4 different silvers with the dial, the hands / markers, the subdials, and the outer brushed SS rim. The subtle contrast between them all is really nice, and the red hands pop nicely against that background.
> 
> I was torn between this version and the black face version - really glad I went with the silver dial.


They all look nice, but this gray version always looked best to me. I too, love the way the red accents scream nicely on top of the gray shades.


----------



## j69

My first decent watch! Changed the rubber strap for a rallye as it wasnt pliable enough for my liking!

How much do the rubber straps normally sell for? Im trying to figure out whether its worth selling or keeping :-!


----------



## BenL

j69 said:


> My first decent watch! Changed the rubber strap for a rallye as it wasnt pliable enough for my liking!
> 
> How much do the rubber straps normally sell for? Im trying to figure out whether its worth selling or keeping :-!


Congrats on that one! A great start to your Tag collection as well as your general watch collection! Thanks for sharing the pics. :-!


----------



## BenL

watchInPDX said:


> Carerra, my first automatic. the watch goes great with my dark grey BMW.


I bet it does - any shots of the car, too?


----------



## BenL

OjNK said:


> The Aquaracer 500M is REALLY growing on me... thats not a good thing because I still want the Link Chrono I've been eyeing... Damn Tags!


Can't go wrong with either one - are you leaning either way at all?


----------



## Caraptor

Aquaracer


----------



## ChrisV79

My TAG!


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## jason4vu

Here are my two Tags.


----------



## bebedag

My first Tag is Formula 1 :


----------



## quartzomatic

Mine is just like Wilfreb's second picture way back in post 20, a two-tone Aquaracer with a blue dial and blue bezel.


----------



## a4b5

here's my 1st real watch...


----------



## BenL

Caraptor said:


> Aquaracer


Very cool pic. b-)


----------



## BenL

jason4vu said:


> Here are my two Tags.


Great pair! :-!


----------



## Galactic God

a4b5 said:


> here's my 1st real watch...


And your "first real watch" is a nice one! |>


----------



## daxyboy

Here's mine:


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Couple new wrist shots...


----------



## drgav2005

Wisconsin Proud - that is one superb watch!!! I'm *very* jealous! Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one of those some time soon - I've been asking in the WTB section for a while now&#8230; It's supposed to be a 40th birthday present from my better half, but at this rate I may be waiting until I'm 50 ;-)

p.s. although I live in Glasgow, UK my sister and family emigrated to the US and now live in Madison - Go Badgers!!!

I'm currently wearing a Tag Heuer Link Calibre 36 just like this one&#8230;


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Thanks!

The Link 36 is a beauty!


----------



## Galactic God

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Couple new wrist shots...


WP, I told you before, if you post one more pic of that Gulf Monaco, I'm coming to Wisconsin and sawing your arm off, and taking your watch. :-d

Man, I love that watch...


----------



## bryanhayn

My REALly fake 500m Aquaracer:


----------



## BenL

daxyboy said:


> Here's mine:


Great watch, sweet shot. :-!


----------



## BenL

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Couple new wrist shots...


Great stuff, WP! :-!


----------



## kopling

Hi All, this is my first post in this forum. Despite I'm more into vintage watches, but this is one is a killer IMO. You got the vintage and classic look in modern watch that you have not to worry as much as the old ones.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^
Excellent!!


----------



## adn74

enricodepaoli said:


> Great combo! I have also had a 2000 auto for ten years and want a Carrera non-chrono for my collection.


Thanks. My 2000 is a quartz model. I love it, however, it hasn't been getting much attention since I got the Carrera. Not entirely true... it did recently get a new battery. The Carrera will suffer the same fate as soon as I'm able to purchase a Grand Carrera.


----------



## rage2

Added a couple more TAGs to my collection this month... gotta spend some time to do some more pics. Here's the first.


----------



## AlexAlex

My first post, hello ^_^ 
and first photo, my wife like Tag, and this is my present for her:










Simple and classic.


----------



## Galactic God

AlexAlex said:


> My first post, hello ^_^
> and first photo, my wife like Tag, and this is my present for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and classic.


Nice watch, and welcome!


----------



## BenL

AlexAlex said:


> My first post, hello ^_^
> and first photo, my wife like Tag, and this is my present for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and classic.


What a great guy you are! I'm sure she'll love it.

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Beautiful ! TAG Heuer on women definitely look sexy !


----------



## xpolarbearx

Tag Heuer Se/l automatic chronograph

Just had it repaired and polished so looking new again! The last pic is when it was being serviced.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Jza66

I hate you


----------



## Jza66

Nice! Somebody with a Kirium! My first TAG was a Kirium Automatic with a silver face. I've always loved the Kirium models for their sleek, modern but timeless look.


----------



## BenL

Jza66 said:


> I hate you


I think you might have forgotten one of these, mate. ;-)


----------



## t1026

alexisvas said:


>


I AM SOLD!
What a fantastic picture! TAG should hire you and pay you for this picture to put on their web site! It captures the beauty of the watch totally!!


----------



## BenL

t1026 said:


> I AM SOLD!
> What a fantastic picture! TAG should hire you and pay you for this picture to put on their web site! It captures the beauty of the watch totally!!


Indeed, it's a nice shot. :-!


----------



## gatsuk

Mychronos said:


> Here's my HolyGrails F1


Wow!!!! makes me green with envy.


----------



## gatsuk

MY VERY FIRST TAG. HOPEFULLY NOT MY LAST. hehehehe


----------



## gatsuk

Pawan said:


> Here you go....


NICE COLLECTION!!!


----------



## gatsuk

Justice said:


> Vintage Heuer Montreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jake


:-!SUPER NICE WATCH!


----------



## gatsuk

zs180v6 said:


> My carrera and the wife's alter ego


hi guys! what are your thoughts on the tag alter ego? what are the pros and cons and do the hardcore tag fans like it? help me shed light on this please. hope you don't mind me being out of topic. thanks.

James:-s


----------



## bisho

Hi guys i have a link calibre s with blue face was so happy that i waited for the blue face as nearly bought the black face. So i waited a bit and when i went back to the AD i seen the blue face and just had to have it.

bisho


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

bisho said:


> Hi guys i have a link calibre s with blue face was so happy that i waited for the blue face as nearly bought the black face. So i waited a bit and when i went back to the AD i seen the blue face and just had to have it.
> 
> bisho


Is this a non-USA model? Ive seen stock photos but nothing in the flesh.

Let's see yours!


----------



## bisho

ok here's some pics as promised


----------



## rage2

I'm at a little over 1 year into my TAG Heuer Chronograph collection, and I've been able to aquire about 80% of what I wanted. The last 20% is proving rather difficult to find. Hopefully I'll be able to complete the missing pieces this year.


----------



## enricodepaoli

rage2 said:


> I'm at a little over 1 year into my TAG Heuer Chronograph collection, and I've been able to aquire about 80% of what I wanted. The last 20% is proving rather difficult to find. Hopefully I'll be able to complete the missing pieces this year.


oh boy..... b-)


----------



## BenL

gatsuk said:


> Wow!!!! makes me green with envy.


:-d:-d +1


----------



## BenL

gatsuk said:


> MY VERY FIRST TAG. HOPEFULLY NOT MY LAST. hehehehe


Very nice. So what's your next Tag gonna be?


----------



## BenL

gatsuk said:


> MY VERY FIRST TAG. HOPEFULLY NOT MY LAST. hehehehe


Very nice. So what's your next Tag gonna be?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Oh my! 

(where's the Gulf? :-d)


----------



## akmon

Wow, it´s the most impressive TH collection I´ve ever seen!! You have from rare pieces to high tech ones. Mr. Babin should invite you as a special guest in his swiss house.


----------



## akmon

By the way, this is my only TH, very hi-tech indeed.


----------



## rage2

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Oh my!
> 
> (where's the Gulf? :-d)


Believe it or not, I've got both the black and grey Gulf arriving this week. I couldn't wait for you to sell yours... b-)



akmon said:


> Wow, it´s the most impressive TH collection I´ve ever seen!! You have from rare pieces to high tech ones. Mr. Babin should invite you as a special guest in his swiss house.


Thanks. My whole TAG Heuer obsession started years ago as an extention to my McLaren F1 obsession. It wasn't until recently till I could afford to fuel the obsession haha. I'm just lucky I haven't been bitten by the vintage bug. At least... not yet...


----------



## akmon

So Mclaren F1 obsession. Glad to see F1 fans here. :-!. Ferrari- McLaren duel is gonna be exciting this season. I can´t wait for F1 Grand Prix of Spain race.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

rage2 said:


> Believe it or not, I've got both the black and grey Gulf arriving this week. I couldn't wait for you to sell yours... b-)


 awesome!! |>|>


----------



## HappygoLucky

Hopefully this will work as have had problems uploading pics in the past but got my first Tag last week and thought I would share...Bit of an (amusing, well to me anyway), story behind the purchase already - planning to do a seperate thread wiht some better shots on it when I get time - but for now here a couple of iphone snaps to get the ball rolling...crossing fingers on the upload...!

Hope you like


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Cool! I like that combo with the brown strap, :-!


----------



## Luhnk

Just got today!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Luhnk said:


> Just got today!
> 
> View attachment 279801


|>|> Enjoy!


----------



## calibre 11

rage2 said:


> Believe it or not, I've got both the black and grey Gulf arriving this week. I couldn't wait for you to sell yours... b-)
> 
> Thanks. My whole TAG Heuer obsession started years ago as an extention to my McLaren F1 obsession. It wasn't until recently till I could afford to fuel the obsession haha. I'm just lucky I haven't been bitten by the vintage bug. At least... not yet...


Only a matter of time....


----------



## franklin

First tag, 20 yrs old. Happy to be aboard.


----------



## mcquillian

My brand new TAG Heuer CAC1110.BA0850 F1 Chronograph. Now every time I wear something else, I think about WHY I did not put this back on . . .


----------



## gatsuk

BenL said:


> Very nice. So what's your next Tag gonna be?


thanks! i'm looking for a more vintage one, maybe a pro 1000 diver's.
i'm still trying to look for the perfect one though. :-!


----------



## kls120

Wanted to post this earlier...

my first REAL watch in my life. And I absolutely love it!!


----------



## HurlyBurly

All the way from Malaysia:


----------



## BenL

Updated pic.


----------



## BenL

Luhnk said:


> Just got today!
> 
> View attachment 279801


Sweet, congrats! :-!


----------



## BenL

franklin said:


> First tag, 20 yrs old. Happy to be aboard.


Welcome aboard! That's a great one. b-)


----------



## BenL

gatsuk said:


> thanks! i'm looking for a more vintage one, maybe a pro 1000 diver's.
> i'm still trying to look for the perfect one though. :-!


How about a Grand Carrera?


----------



## BenL

kls120 said:


> Wanted to post this earlier...
> 
> my first REAL watch in my life. And I absolutely love it!!


A beauty, and a great one to start your "real" watch collection with! :-!


----------



## BenL

mcquillian said:


> My brand new TAG Heuer CAC1110.BA0850 F1 Chronograph. Now every time I wear something else, I think about WHY I did not put this back on . . .


A beauty! Congrats. :-!


----------



## gatsuk

that's good too but the price is a bit steep for my budget. hehehe and maybe, yes, that's the perfect one, hmmmm someday.


----------



## BenL

gatsuk said:


> that's good too but the price is a bit steep for my budget. hehehe and maybe, yes, that's the perfect one, hmmmm someday.


Well how about a Link then?


----------



## gatsuk

that's nice but the bracelet just rubs me wrong. hehehe i'm currently eyeing the tag exclusive.


----------



## Eggsy

BenL said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my Carrera. What TAG do you guys have? b-)


I have a 20 year old F1, code 375.513 i've had it from new. it's away at the moment getting new battery and re-seal and i'm missing it


----------



## jokr82

My wedding gift i got married 6th february!

My first TAg Heur my brother gave me in my wedding day!

I love the brand Tag Heur since when i was 15, now I am 27!



















Cheers from Brasil |>


----------



## veejae

Here's mine first watch!! :-d:-d


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

veejae said:


> Here's mine first watch!! :-d:-d


Very nice first watch!! Enjoy!


----------



## gatsuk

yipeee! incoming: tag professional classic 2000 WE1222-2
i'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## WatchProblem

New member of WUS, but have been lurking for several months. Great site for those with a "watch problem", as my wife describes it.

Purchased this Aquaracer 500m Auto in blue while in Guam for work...duty free. Here a good close up picture of my arm hair with the Aquaracer in the foreground. I went for the blue over the black because I think it pops a little more. Beside, most of me other watches have the usual black dial/bezel.


----------



## Joesph530

Nezmo said:


> Couple of new ones... still got one more I need to take photos of...


VERY NICE collection. 
I have two LINKs and an Aquaracer Calibre S, but want to supplement my small collection with an Indianapolis 500 Edition F1 and I like my Aquaracer Calibre S and my LINKs so much that the LINK Calibre S is a must.


----------



## marcb515

*Recently acquired WM1112, 2000*

Got this about a week ago, and really like the numbered dial, and the red & black dial.


----------



## kutzi17

Link :-!:-!


----------



## bryanhayn

rage2 said:


> I'm at a little over 1 year into my TAG Heuer Chronograph collection, and I've been able to aquire about 80% of what I wanted. The last 20% is proving rather difficult to find. Hopefully I'll be able to complete the missing pieces this year.


***** Christ! Throw some of that money my way, I'm a poor guy who can barely afford fake TAGs :-( I'll be your best friend!:-d


----------



## BenL




----------



## wilfreb

here is my review of my Aquaracer 500M
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=405566


----------



## Carrera 3

The Aquaracer looks fantastic on you Wilfreb.:-!:-!:-!

Here are my Carreras


----------



## B189s

veejae said:


> Here's mine first watch!! :-d:-d


That's a sharp looking watch :-!


----------



## dgw

Mine's a 1990'ish Tag Formula 1 with grey face and orange Bezel. Not many around I think.


----------



## borat4presidente

purchased from AD 3 weeks ago:


----------



## B189s

My GC Cal8


----------



## BenL

wilfreb said:


> here is my review of my Aquaracer 500M
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=405566


Nice review. And great pic, too. Good size on your wrist.


----------



## BenL

Carrera 3 said:


> The Aquaracer looks fantastic on you Wilfreb.:-!:-!:-!
> 
> Here are my Carreras


Very nice. Thanks for sharing. b-)


----------



## BenL

borat4presidente said:


> purchased from AD 3 weeks ago:


Awesome, how do you like it? I had my eye on this one a while ago, too.


----------



## BenL

B189s said:


> My GC Cal8


Nice shot, thanks for sharing. b-)


----------



## borat4presidente

BenL said:


> Awesome, how do you like it? I had my eye on this one a while ago, too.


I love it, I finally put it away for half a day when I wore my Maurice out tonight (Tie and Suit affair) and felt my Maurice would match more.

Otherwise I've worn it nonstop for 3 weeks now, it's an awesome watch, definitely a looker, gets a lot more attention from strangers and colleagues than my other watch.


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## niles316

srmdalt said:


>


Now i look down whenever i'm walking on a patch of grass in the hope of chancing upon this beaut.


----------



## kormaking

the only 2 i have. hopefully i can get a carrera next year.


----------



## jl79

Blue Carrera Chrono


----------



## peter-g

Here's my 4000


----------



## peter-g

And my 6000.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Still one of my fav color combos - blue and orange.



jl79 said:


> Blue Carrera Chrono


----------



## paulq

Hi, I thought I would just jump in.. I bought this Aquaracer just a week ago. My first fine watch and I love it.. Now the Carrera or hopefully the Grand Carrera is on my wishlist. Have to start saving;-)


----------



## peter-g

My Carrera calibre 5.


----------



## waypoint

Here's mine... Pardon the crappy cell-phone camera pics.


----------



## WayneE




----------



## Chris S.

My first


----------



## jobryan

had an F1, Have a Link, thinking about getting an aquaracer


----------



## WWJCD

First post - my Link Calibre 5


----------



## bradharro

Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Chronograph white face









Looking to purchase a Carrera Calibre 16 Chronograph black face (Brad watch) very soon


----------



## BenL

WWJCD said:


> First post - my Link Calibre 5


Very nice, and welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## BenL

paulq said:


> Hi, I thought I would just jump in.. I bought this Aquaracer just a week ago. My first fine watch and I love it.. Now the Carrera or hopefully the Grand Carrera is on my wishlist. Have to start saving;-)


Congrats on the new addition! :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## bradharro

BenL said:


>


 Im in the market for a carrera calibre 16 chronograph, cant decide between black or silver bezel. Im leaning towards the silver after seeing the pic above.


----------



## dotti

my first TAG was an F1 chrono, it's my daily watch for about 5 years. poor rubber quality so it's hardly missed. 









recently replaced by the shiny AR Grande Date.









trust me AR GD looks much better than the photo. but i may also have to get rid of it to finance the AR 500M CAL5, hopefully will be available for photo taking next week.


----------



## BenL

bradharro said:


> Im in the market for a carrera calibre 16 chronograph, cant decide between black or silver bezel. Im leaning towards the silver after seeing the pic above.


:thanks, mate.

I highly recommend the silver bezel. The black bezel model also looks great, but I just feel like it doesn't have the same type of impact.

Good luck! :-!


----------



## BenL

bradharro said:


> Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date Chronograph white face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a Carrera Calibre 16 Chronograph black face (Brad watch) very soon


I say go for it!


----------



## bradharro

BenL said:


> :thanks, mate.
> 
> I highly recommend the silver bezel. The black bezel model also looks great, but I just feel like it doesn't have the same type of impact.
> 
> Good luck! :-!


Im heading to my AD tomorrow for a test drive


----------



## BenL

dotti said:


> my first TAG was an F1 chrono, it's my daily watch for about 5 years. poor rubber quality so it's hardly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently replaced by the shiny AR Grande Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me AR GD looks much better than the photo. but i may also have to get rid of it to finance the AR 500M CAL5, hopefully will be available for photo taking next week.


Great stuff. :-!


----------



## dotti

as promised :-!


----------



## guguineo

I have a 11 years old MW1112. Here's a Photo, BTW if someone knows another name for this watch, please let me now, cause I just know its model number. MW1112 / PX6909 (the photo shows some dust over the bezel and ring but there are no scratches on the watch, just the wear marks on the bracelet)


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## BenL

dotti said:


> as promised :-!


:-!:-!


----------



## Keaman

My Tag Heuer's, one for driving, one for diving (not that I dive, but I DO drive


----------



## john wilson

Targa Florio!


----------



## bradharro

john wilson said:


> Targa Florio!


Wow, thats a nice watch. How old is this and what are its origins?


----------



## john wilson

bradharro said:


> Wow, thats a nice watch. How old is this and what are its origins?


Here ya go. I don't think sales went well. It was only out for a few years.

http://www.calibre11.com/targa-florio/


----------



## DrIoannis

No post


----------



## DrIoannis

This is my one day old TAG HEUER Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS.I really like this watch because its simple and yet modern enough for my taste.
I forgot...
Hello this is my first post!


----------



## oymd

Here's mine...:-!


----------



## veejae

cant get enough!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The double sided AR coted crystal is very apparent when looking at the carreraTachy vs the day/date. All TAGs should have this!!


----------



## darkipsum

john wilson said:


> Targa Florio!


Hello John,

I have been a fan of your photography! I have seen your works mostly on Omega Forum and I have been wanting to ask you about your cool backgrounds. How did you do it (technique)? Did you initially took the picture of the watch with a green background(chroma Key)? Can you please share the technique to us or me?  :thanks

Regards
Paul


----------



## TimemindeR

15 Sec exp. on my Aquaracer 500M. Nice and bright!!


----------



## Manburg

HurlyBurly said:


> All the way from Malaysia:


Hi there! Nice to know there's another Malaysian here.


----------



## Manburg

j69 said:


> My first decent watch! Changed the rubber strap for a rallye as it wasnt pliable enough for my liking!
> 
> How much do the rubber straps normally sell for? Im trying to figure out whether its worth selling or keeping :-!


Hi, nice F1 you've got there. I've been seriously looking at this model with the intention of making it my first Tag. However, after reading through 30 pages of this thread, I found that it's actually one of the rarest around (the only other owner is R1P with a white dial). Care to share your experience of owning it (was there any issues, etc.) ?

Many thanks!

P/S - I'm new to this Tag forum. ;-)


----------



## BenL

veejae said:


> cant get enough!


Wow, so sexy! Especially that AR coating. b-)


----------



## BenL

guguineo said:


> I have a 11 years old MW1112. Here's a Photo, BTW if someone knows another name for this watch, please let me now, cause I just know its model number. MW1112 / PX6909 (the photo shows some dust over the bezel and ring but there are no scratches on the watch, just the wear marks on the bracelet)


Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BenL

mosfetaus said:


> My Tag Heuer's, one for driving, one for diving (not that I dive, but I DO drive
> View attachment 307054
> 
> 
> View attachment 307055
> 
> 
> View attachment 307056
> 
> 
> View attachment 307057


Awesome pair. :-!


----------



## BenL

DrIoannis said:


> This is my one day old TAG HEUER Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS.I really like this watch because its simple and yet modern enough for my taste.
> I forgot...
> Hello this is my first post!


Wow - what a heavy-weight! Congrats on that beauty, and welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## BenL

oymd said:


> Here's mine...:-!


Very, very nice. Doesn't get much better than the Carrera. b-)


----------



## bradharro

BenL said:


> Wow, so sexy! Especially that AR coating. b-)


Ive just ordered this watch to go with my collection of Carrera calibre 16 day/date white face and Carrera calibre 16 chronograph.


----------



## dobber72

It's a Monaco, I've had it about seven years now and will never part with it. My grail is a Heuer Monaco 1133.


----------



## davhei

A Calibre 8 Grand Carrera currently on black alligator here coupled with a PO:


----------



## veejae

dobber72 said:


> It's a Monaco, I've had it about seven years now and will never part with it. My grail is a Heuer Monaco 1133.


awesome! simply amazing!


----------



## Manburg

My first ...

I love the understated yet classy black and white contrast look. The scratch-resistant titanium carbide coated unidirectional turning bezel is an added bonus.










P/S - I should have said luminescent rather than white!


----------



## BenL

bradharro said:


> Ive just ordered this watch to go with my collection of Carrera calibre 16 day/date white face and Carrera calibre 16 chronograph.


Sweet - looking forward to the pics when you get it.


----------



## BenL

davhei said:


> A Calibre 8 Grand Carrera currently on black alligator here coupled with a PO:


Nice - that's a 42mm PO, I assume?


----------



## BenL

veejae said:


> awesome! simply amazing!


+1 I agree.


----------



## BenL

Manburg said:


> My first ...
> 
> I love the understated yet classy black and white contrast look. The scratch-resistant titanium carbide coated unidirectional turning bezel is an added bonus.
> 
> P/S - I should have said luminescent rather than white!


I solid F1 Tag - very nice, thanks for sharing! b-):-!


----------



## pacifichrono

1970s "Calculator" with the Calibre 12...


----------



## Guest

Here's one out of my small collection, currently for sale to a good home;-)


----------



## davhei

BenL said:


> Nice - that's a 42mm PO, I assume?


Yes indeed, my wrists would never be able to pull off the 45mm version.


----------



## BenL

pacifichrono said:


> 1970s "Calculator" with the Calibre 12...


Great shot! :-!


----------



## BenL

davhei said:


> Yes indeed, my wrists would never be able to pull off the 45mm version.


A great pair you got there! :-!


----------



## BenL

axelf71 said:


> Here's one out of my small collection, currently for sale to a good home;-)
> 
> View attachment 313272


Thanks for sharing. Hope it likes its new home.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The GC C8 is a beautifully understated watch. looks great on the gator with black dial!:-!



davhei said:


> A Calibre 8 Grand Carrera currently on black alligator here coupled with a PO:


----------



## oymd

BenL said:


> Very, very nice. Doesn't get much better than the Carrera. b-)


Yep....:-!

Guess the CV2010 will be a classic....


----------



## aeroman

TAG Heuer CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH - eBay (item 190430539999 end time Aug-19-10 15:14:02 PDT)

what about this cheap new carrera?


----------



## oymd

aeroman said:


> TAG Heuer CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH - eBay (item 190430539999 end time Aug-19-10 15:14:02 PDT)
> 
> what about this cheap new carrera?


First...I don't think you posted this in the right thread...

Second...the seller has ZERO feedback...pics are very poor...

Doesn't that ring a bell to you??

o|


----------



## fedexpress

Grand Carrera GMT:-!


----------



## living

Here some pix from my new Tag!

Isn't it beautiful...


----------



## Manburg

living said:


> Here some pix from my new Tag!
> 
> Isn't it beautiful...


Exquisite! |>


----------



## gwidener350z

This is the only Tag, currently, in my collection.














































Greg


----------



## Robert999

not a tag but still a heuer


----------



## rick58

A Formula One Grande Date! My first Tag Heuer.

Rick


----------



## notaclctr

My latest Tag is the Monaco, love it:-!


----------



## BenL

fedexpress said:


> Grand Carrera GMT:-!


Beauty - welcome to WUS!


----------



## BenL

gwidener350z said:


> This is the only Tag, currently, in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


This is a cool lume shot. b-)


----------



## BenL

Robert999 said:


> not a tag but still a heuer


Looks very nice on those straps. b-)


----------



## BenL

rick58 said:


> A Formula One Grande Date! My first Tag Heuer.
> 
> Rick


Nice choice - you got any pics of it?


----------



## BenL

notaclctr said:


> My latest Tag is the Monaco, love it:-!


Very sexy! Welcome to WUS, by the way.


----------



## yande

The beginning of my collection. Perhaps not as flash as some of the newer additions, but I love it all the same.


----------



## JFLUX13

yande2536 said:


> The beginning of my collection. Perhaps not as flash as some of the newer additions, *but I love it all the same*.


And that's really what matters. :-!
Congrats on the acquisition!


----------



## JAD3703

TAG-Heuer Carrera Classic, given to me for my birthday upon my return from my first overseas deployment in 2005. I simply love the clean, classic lines and fit / finish of this timepiece.

James


----------



## Dooblavay

My first TAG. Picked it up last week after months of lurking on these forums :-d 
Glad to be part of the club. Enjoy


----------



## 818Guy

Formula 1
WAH1110.BA0858

(And FYI, my wrist size is approx. 6.5-6.75")


----------



## wjun15

this is my first


----------



## bradharro

wjun15 said:


> this is my first


I bought the same one, although with bracelet, as my first tag. Ive since added to my collection with a Carrera Chrono and Ive got a Carrera Chrono Day/Date Black face coming in a few months.


----------



## gigi_cro

wjun15 said:


> this is my first


if i ever get me another tag this is gonna be it! a masterpiece!
congrats.. enjoy it!


----------



## wjun15

bradharro said:


> I bought the same one, although with bracelet, as my first tag. Ive since added to my collection with a Carrera Chrono and Ive got a Carrera Chrono Day/Date Black face coming in a few months.


I have a question, does your "day" (not the date) switch a little early? for example I think it switched to WED around 11:35pm instead of 12am...is that normal? I dont mean the day STARTS changing at 11:35pm. (the day shows as WED flat at 11:35pm)

the date however works well and switches at exactly 12am..
thanks


----------



## bradharro

wjun15 said:


> I have a question, does your "day" (not the date) switch a little early? for example I think it switched to WED around 11:35pm instead of 12am...is that normal? I dont mean the day STARTS changing at 11:35pm. (the day shows as WED flat at 11:35pm)
> 
> the date however works well and switches at exactly 12am..
> thanks


I know it changes earlier than 12 o'clock but I dont think its as much as 25mins.


----------



## wjun15

bradharro said:


> I know it changes earlier than 12 o'clock but I dont think its as much as 25mins.


hmm...interesting...it could be that I messed around with the date too much...im not sure if resetting would help either...:roll:


----------



## luv_mel

My only two vintage Heuer chrono's :thanks

Heuer chrono 1940's










































Heuer Autavia Cal 12


----------



## Drez

The Two TH's in my fixed collection included the Chronotimer and the Carrera. Next on the grail list is a vintage Autavia...like that above
Cheers!


----------



## JAGDOE

My two


----------



## pilyo

here's mine....
it's been with me for 12 yrs


----------



## Norrsten

My early '90's Tag Heuer 959.706G (1500) still in service today.


----------



## mikem69

love the slr! more pics please


----------



## BenL

Drez said:


> The Two TH's in my fixed collection included the Chronotimer and the Carrera. Next on the grail list is a vintage Autavia...like that above
> Cheers!


Very nice! :-!


----------



## sleepyhead

my tags...


----------



## sleepyhead

latest addition...







sorry for the pic quality, all pics taken w/ the iphone


----------



## Cracow

I got Monaco, Grand Carrera GMT Big Date and Aquaracer. Today - Monaco


----------



## yande

Cracow said:


> I got Monaco, Grand Carrera GMT Big Date and Aquaracer. Today - Monaco


Nice pic. Nice watch. (I know, as I have the same..)


----------



## cuthbert

I don't have a TAG...I've a HEUER!


----------



## Cracow

Very nice watch. I really like this model. Classic chronograph. Great TAG.... ups... Heuer!


----------



## yande

Heuer Atavia 11630 MH Ooops no Tag.. Sorry.


Tag Heuer Monaco Cal 6


Tag Heuer 1500 925.213G


----------



## Cracow

My Aquaracer - edition 2010.


----------



## cuthbert

Cracow said:


> Very nice watch. I really like this model. Classic chronograph. Great TAG.... ups... Heuer!


Ehehehe! You know, Heuers used to have a different image from TAG, they were more like tool watches for drivers, while TAGs are more "fashion watches" to me...More pics:


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## chiefeng

Here are mine.


----------



## THG

Here are mine...Does anyone know what year did the TH Carrera CV2014-2 come out and what does the "-2" stand for?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mine are these... the other other two the aquaracer and CW2111 were not previously in the group photos.

Cheers


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My Grand Carrera 17RS


----------



## THG

vanilla.coffee said:


> My Grand Carrera 17RS


Nice watch congrats!!...I see you got the same carrera cv2014-2 that I have. Could you tell me what year it came out and what the "-2" stands for? cheers


----------



## Vaxe

THG said:


> Nice watch congrats!!...I see you got the same carrera cv2014-2 that I have. Could you tell me what year it came out and what the "-2" stands for? cheers


The -2 stands for the second version of the Carrera Calibre 16 with updated water resistance (from 50m to 100m) and rotor design. I'm not quite sure on the release date, but I would estimate late 2009/early 2010.


----------



## THG

Thanks for your reply. Cheers!


----------



## Silversurfer7

Blue aquaracer with zulu


----------



## hiho

Five TAGs:

1) 1994 Granite face Quartz 1500 (first TAG, Christmas gift from wife)
2) 1995 White face Automatic 4000 (the whitest watch ever made!)
3) 1995 White face Automatic 6000 Chronometer (my dream watch)
4) 1996 White face Quartz 6000 (a real workhorse and gains less than .5 sec every 24 hours)
5) 1999 White face Quartz 4000 (keeps perfect time, doesn't drift even a second in a year!)

Had to sell this automatic Aquaracer to afford the 6000 Chronometer.....










It went to a good home!


----------



## jjlondon

My Tags, Fi Chrono, 2000 and a Kirium Ti5.


----------



## fz16

jjlondon said:


> My Tags, Fi Chrono, 2000 and a Kirium Ti5.


 how did you manage to get those tag watch stands ,they dont give those away so easily


----------



## sryukon

Heres my WAB2010 and WAB1120


----------



## enricodepaoli

The one that started my love for TAGs and later, my collection.

2000 classic automatic


----------



## tobiwankenobi

Only 3, here's one of them!!


----------



## jjlondon

fz16 said:


> how did you manage to get those tag watch stands ,they dont give those away so easily


 Managed to pick up six of them from an AD when they changed to a new style.
Just need to fill the other three with some nice clasics.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mooncameras

here is mine....


----------



## BenL

tobiwankenobi said:


> Only 3, here's one of them!!


Where are the other 2?


----------



## MJMImages

Lovin my new 500m Calibre 5! Need to take some pics.


----------



## BenL

MJMImages said:


> Lovin my new 500m Calibre 5! Need to take some pics.


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## craigcb

After weeks of looking I thought I should post. I don't really count myself as a collector but it's been great reading on some of the Tag expertise and knowledge here. I wear mine about all the same with no for "good" watch although thinking about getting my first automatic.

One question I do have is that my F1 is second hand and although I'm sure (comparing to a friends) it's genuine the writing on the side isn't black but just etched into the case. Doesn't bother me but was this a variation?

Great forum and seems very friendly


----------



## djst

I finally got my first TAG this week. It's been somewhat of a journey for me that started the day before Christmas Eve last year, when I was casually browsing around in a store for high end (to me) watches. I was then looking at the Tissot Couturier chronograph (quartz) and didn't even know about the difference between automatics and quartz. Later that day, I started to google for the watch and quickly found this forum, where I read up on watches in general. For a few months, I was determined to get the automatic (ETA 7750) version of the Couturier, but after seeing it in real life, I quickly decided it wasn't for me. I then tried the CV2010 on and was immediately sold.

After another couple of months of hesitation, I finally pulled the trigger when I learned about the LVMH F&F sale, and after yet another few weeks of wait, it's finally on my wrist here in Sweden:


----------



## yande

Great shot of a beautiful watch. Well done. One of the best I've seen of this watch. I'm biased due to the black and white also.
regards
mark


----------



## WillyB

I've been into Tag Heuers now for about a year and I must say they have taken all my attention away from other watches. After going through a couple Aquaracer quartz (great watches) and an F1 (didn't fit the 'do it all' watch for me), I went into a local pawn shop completely on a whim the other week and ended up shocked when I saw this Link staring at me.
I hadn't been considering this model at all, I had been eyeing Aquaracers and a Carrera at the local AD. Needless to say it became an instant and obtainable grail for me. I won't say how much but it was a steal. I love the size, 39mm (looks larger to my eye because of the large dial), the 200m water resistance, the small seconds, the band (amazingly comfy) and the way it works for any occasion. Really it feels like the perfect watch too me and I wouldn't change a thing. It even has the added bonus of a see thru case back and the Calibre 6 movement which is right on the minute since setting it for the first time two weeks ago.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

craigcb said:


> View attachment 442619
> 
> 
> After weeks of looking I thought I should post. I don't really count myself as a collector but it's been great reading on some of the Tag expertise and knowledge here. I wear mine about all the same with no for "good" watch although thinking about getting my first automatic.
> 
> One question I do have is that my F1 is second hand and although I'm sure (comparing to a friends) it's genuine the writing on the side isn't black but just etched into the case. Doesn't bother me but was this a variation?
> 
> Great forum and seems very friendly


*Welcome.*

*The name on the case is painted on. There are some that the paint has come off, or the previous owner removed it purposely. From that picture, the watch looks authentic.*

*Nice set of watches.

*


djst said:


> I finally got my first TAG this week. It's been somewhat of a journey for me that started the day before Christmas Eve last year, when I was casually browsing around in a store for high end (to me) watches. I was then looking at the Tissot Couturier chronograph (quartz) and didn't even know about the difference between automatics and quartz. Later that day, I started to google for the watch and quickly found this forum, where I read up on watches in general. For a few months, I was determined to get the automatic (ETA 7750) version of the Couturier, but after seeing it in real life, I quickly decided it wasn't for me. I then tried the CV2010 on and was immediately sold.
> 
> After another couple of months of hesitation, I finally pulled the trigger when I learned about the LVMH F&F sale, and after yet another few weeks of wait, it's finally on my wrist here in Sweden:
> 
> View attachment 442658


*Classic Carrera look. A watch for most occasions. Congrats!

*


WillyB said:


> I've been into Tag Heuers now for about a year and I must say they have taken all my attention away from other watches. After going through a couple Aquaracer quartz (great watches) and an F1 (didn't fit the 'do it all' watch for me), I went into a local pawn shop completely on a whim the other week and ended up shocked when I saw this Link staring at me.
> I hadn't been considering this model at all, I had been eyeing Aquaracers and a Carrera at the local AD. Needless to say it became an instant and obtainable grail for me. I won't say how much but it was a steal. I love the size, 39mm (looks larger to my eye because of the large dial), the 200m water resistance, the small seconds, the band (amazingly comfy) and the way it works for any occasion. Really it feels like the perfect watch too me and I wouldn't change a thing. It even has the added bonus of a see thru case back and the Calibre 6 movement which is right on the minute since setting it for the first time two weeks ago.


*Can't go wrong with that dial! Well done!

*


----------



## issey.miyake

here's mine - only a few weeks old.

I actually was set on the white version but as soon as i saw this and put it on my wrist it was game over lol


----------



## BenL

craigcb said:


> View attachment 442619
> 
> 
> After weeks of looking I thought I should post. I don't really count myself as a collector but it's been great reading on some of the Tag expertise and knowledge here. I wear mine about all the same with no for "good" watch although thinking about getting my first automatic.
> 
> One question I do have is that my F1 is second hand and although I'm sure (comparing to a friends) it's genuine the writing on the side isn't black but just etched into the case. Doesn't bother me but was this a variation?
> 
> Great forum and seems very friendly


Hey, thanks for finally jumping in - welcome to WUS!


----------



## BenL

djst said:


> I finally got my first TAG this week. It's been somewhat of a journey for me that started the day before Christmas Eve last year, when I was casually browsing around in a store for high end (to me) watches. I was then looking at the Tissot Couturier chronograph (quartz) and didn't even know about the difference between automatics and quartz. Later that day, I started to google for the watch and quickly found this forum, where I read up on watches in general. For a few months, I was determined to get the automatic (ETA 7750) version of the Couturier, but after seeing it in real life, I quickly decided it wasn't for me. I then tried the CV2010 on and was immediately sold.
> 
> After another couple of months of hesitation, I finally pulled the trigger when I learned about the LVMH F&F sale, and after yet another few weeks of wait, it's finally on my wrist here in Sweden:
> 
> View attachment 442658


Excellent choice, my friend. And a great shot of it as well. I like your story (it's quite similar to mine), and congratulations on your first "high-end" timepiece!


----------



## BenL

Great shots - the Calibre 6 is also a movement I like a lot.


----------



## BenL

issey.miyake said:


> here's mine - only a few weeks old.
> 
> I actually was set on the white version but as soon as i saw this and put it on my wrist it was game over lol


Beauty, congratulations! We need more pics of this one!


----------



## Royes

Hi,

Must say that this was a great site. I am a Tag Heuer Fan and have both the Aquaracer and Link series. In addition I fancy ORIS and Omega Seamaster. I have a rare watch Ayrton Senna Limited Edition Tag Heuer 2002. Chronograph/chronometer ( 4098 watches made -to mark the total number of minutes elapsed in the 41 races that Senna won) I shall send u a picture of this watch. I consider to sell this watch what do u suggest is ebay a place ( saw a similar watch sold on ebay at USD 3500) ?

Rgds Roy


----------



## yande

Personally I'd start buy putting a price on it that you want and posting it on the Sales Forum here, if after a week or two you do not have a worthy buyer, flip it over to the Bay. I doubt it will get to EBay tho. Love to see some pics. Ayrton Senna, wow, what a loss that was.
Welcome to this forum, a great place if you love watches. Like you I love my Tags, but more recently have become infatuated with Seamasters. 2254.50 and the PO 2201.50..


----------



## GMT-II

Aquaracer 2000 Chronograph.. My only Tag


----------



## BenL

Royes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Must say that this was a great site. I am a Tag Heuer Fan and have both the Aquaracer and Link series. In addition I fancy ORIS and Omega Seamaster. I have a rare watch Ayrton Senna Limited Edition Tag Heuer 2002. Chronograph/chronometer ( 4098 watches made -to mark the total number of minutes elapsed in the 41 races that Senna won) I shall send u a picture of this watch. I consider to sell this watch what do u suggest is ebay a place ( saw a similar watch sold on ebay at USD 3500) ?
> 
> Rgds Roy


Hey, welcome to the forum! I'm looking forward to your pics.


----------



## BenL

GMT-II said:


> Aquaracer 2000 Chronograph.. My only Tag
> View attachment 456879


Big fan of that movement. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chiefeng

Just got this one, a Father's Day gift to myself.


----------



## parks11

This is mine. The pic actually looks pretty cool because my watch matches my computer.

Picked it up a month or two ago new and love it.

~ Parks


----------



## issey.miyake

BenL said:


> Beauty, congratulations! We need more pics of this one!


Thanks =)

here's a couple more


----------



## BenL

chiefeng said:


> Just got this one, a Father's Day gift to myself.


Sweet, very nice! How do you like it?


----------



## BenL

BenL said:


> Beauty, congratulations! We need more pics of this one!


[\QUOTE]

Too cool for school. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## much_gtr

any owners of this watch?
*TAG Heuer Men's WJ201A.BA0591 Link Calibre 5 Automatic Watch*??

cant seem to find any pics of it


----------



## BenL

much_gtr said:


> any owners of this watch?
> *TAG Heuer Men's WJ201A.BA0591 Link Calibre 5 Automatic Watch*??
> 
> cant seem to find any pics of it


I'm sure some members have this watch. A quick search on WUS should bring up some results.


----------



## much_gtr

wus? sorry im new on the forum


----------



## yande

WUS = WatchUSeek. The site you are on now, reading this.


----------



## drspaceman

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300m by @jamesstacey, on Flickr


----------



## jd163

My TAG Carrera Day-Date Calibre 16


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## dprimerib

I just got this bad boy after looking at Link watches for 3 years now. So happy to have finally pulled the trigger!


----------



## yande

dprimerib said:


> I just got this bad boy after looking at Link watches for 3 years now. So happy to have finally pulled the trigger!


Congratulations, lovely watch. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## RDK

Tag Heuer Link CJF2110.BA0594 |>


----------



## BenL

dprimerib said:


> I just got this bad boy after looking at Link watches for 3 years now. So happy to have finally pulled the trigger!


A big congrats! And welcome to WUS.


----------



## BenL

mitadoc said:


>


I'm digging these shots. Nicely done.


----------



## Hin53

My Link Calibre5 and Calibre16 ^^



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## byhsu

Now I have a Carrera Chronograph, my first TAG is a 2000 series chronograph. But this Carrera is a real beauty.


----------



## ncgm2000

Here are mine:


----------



## BenL

dprimerib said:


> I just got this bad boy after looking at Link watches for 3 years now. So happy to have finally pulled the trigger!
> 
> View attachment 464302
> 
> View attachment 464303
> 
> View attachment 464304
> View attachment 464305


Glad you finally did it, mate, congrats!


----------



## BenL

byhsu said:


> Now I have a Carrera Chronograph, my first TAG is a 2000 series chronograph. But this Carrera is a real beauty.


Nice, welcome to the Carrera club.


----------



## BenL

djst said:


> I finally got my first TAG this week. It's been somewhat of a journey for me that started the day before Christmas Eve last year, when I was casually browsing around in a store for high end (to me) watches. I was then looking at the Tissot Couturier chronograph (quartz) and didn't even know about the difference between automatics and quartz. Later that day, I started to google for the watch and quickly found this forum, where I read up on watches in general. For a few months, I was determined to get the automatic (ETA 7750) version of the Couturier, but after seeing it in real life, I quickly decided it wasn't for me. I then tried the CV2010 on and was immediately sold.
> 
> After another couple of months of hesitation, I finally pulled the trigger when I learned about the LVMH F&F sale, and after yet another few weeks of wait, it's finally on my wrist here in Sweden:
> 
> View attachment 442658


Those F&F sales can be very compelling! Glad you finally got that watch, congrats.


----------



## dexterp

My Monaco LS


----------



## enricodepaoli

:-d


----------



## jokr82

so here I go!

my mother gave me in my 28th birthday!




























my brother gave me, when i got married, february 6th 2010!



















and I bought this amazing watch in october 12/2011!


----------



## Izzy Does It

So many Tags. So little money. My C.O.S.C AquaRacer CAF510.BA0815.


----------



## BenL

jokr82 said:


> so here I go!
> 
> my mother gave me in my 28th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother gave me, when i got married, february 6th 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I bought this amazing watch in october 12/2011!


What an awesome and amazing progression! So, what is your next milestone and Tag to go with it?


----------



## BenL

enricodepaoli said:


> View attachment 537534
> View attachment 537535
> :-d


Don't see many of those around!


----------



## BenL

dexterp said:


> View attachment 537394
> 
> 
> My Monaco LS


Good stuff. Somehow, that model never grew on me...although it looks great.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

What a fantastic thread! If I join the Tag family this spring I'll definitely post a few pics.


----------



## dexterp

BenL said:


> Good stuff. Somehow, that model never grew on me...although it looks great.


Thanks, for true Monaco purist they dont like my watch for some reason hehe


----------



## del996

Last week I treated myself to an Aquaracer 500m chronograph automatic and an F1 Gulf edition and as soon as I work out how to post pics I will do just that. My first Tag's btw.


----------



## lawrence3434




----------



## BIG T LI

TAG Heuer SLR Calibre S Laptimer


----------



## BenL

BIG T LI said:


> TAG Heuer SLR Calibre S Laptimer


Love this model, still don't know why I don't have one yet. Does it have a double AR coating?


----------



## floridaman

have just bought an aquaracer wap1110, cleaner lines than the older model.


----------



## Vakane

My rs2 ti


----------



## driscomed

Hi,

I'm really thinking about buying this one: the only problem is that they don't have it on stock and they have to order it for me. But I'm a bit concerned about the size: it's a 47mm!!! However, in all the pics I've found it doesn't look that big. Is it really that huge?

I'm 5ft 9in, quite skinny, so I'm not sure if this is the best watch for me :-s

Thanks a lot!



BIG T LI said:


> TAG Heuer SLR Calibre S Laptimer


----------



## novan3




----------



## jokr82

BenL said:


> What an awesome and amazing progression! So, what is your next milestone and Tag to go with it?


Tks mate!!

My next Tag and my last in my collection will be










I think, I have f1,Link,Aquarecer so the Carrera it´s my choice, but just after, maybe more 1 or 2 years after!!


----------



## L216

Picked up my very first watch last week.


----------



## Bahoomba

Forgive me if I've posted in this thread before. I have this model from the 2000 series made in 1998, and another Tag, a Forumla 1 series watch that's also several years old.


----------



## cheaposale

Bought my first Tag during the recent FF sale. It's an Aquaracer Calibre S (CAF7011-BA0815) electro-mekhanical watch for $999. Nice discount from it's retail price of $2900. Took it to an AD who adjusted the metal band to fit my wrist for free. 
UPDATE:
I was told it is $10 to replace battery at an AD near my location and $185 from TAG because AD does not pressure seal while Tag does.


----------



## tobiwankenobi




----------



## shockzor




----------



## kjse7en

My lovely pair...just love them so much!


----------



## tobiwankenobi




----------



## enricodepaoli

shockzor said:


> View attachment 575765









;-)b-)b-);-)


----------



## shockzor

enricodepaoli said:


> View attachment 576886
> ;-)b-)b-);-)


I see what you did there 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

My Tag...


----------



## yande

My 11630MH Heuer Autavia. Military issued, Argentinean Airforce, that saw actual flight time during the Falkland (Maldives) war.


----------



## kelv_w

Here's mine.

Time for an upgrade since I have had the Tag2000 for 20 years.


----------



## enricodepaoli

That's a 4000 



kelv_w said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Time for an upgrade since I have had the Tag2000 for 20 years.


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## kelv_w

lol thanks, only realised it after that long.


----------



## Schy

Here's my story..

I've never really wanted to wear anything on me, any jewelry or bracelets or necklaces or watches cause I felt like it looks awkward and I didn't feel comfortable wearing them. I was never really interested in them at all. So I went to Australia (I am from the Philippines btw) to work. I came home this holiday season and said, I needed a watch for my work. So I told myself I'll buy a Tag Heuer watch because it is the only brand I know that I could afford, the only other brand I know is Rolex. Anyways, so I went to an AD back home and saw the F1 range as they are the cheaper ones, I wasn't ready to spend so much money on a watch. I love the F1's because they are really popular before when I was still a teen and most of my friends wore them. I said they're nice but I don't really like wearing anything. So, I tried them on and yeah, they look nice but the downside was they're quartz as I needed an automatic one since I live far away from the city here in Australia. So, the saleslady showed me the Aquaracer automatic, it was nice but I wasn't sold. It felt like I wasn't still comfortable wearing watches. So, I look further to the right and saw the CV2014-2 Carrera, and I was INLOVE! Tried it on, and she is a beauty! I felt like I was missing so much not wearing this watch! Until I saw the price, I couldn't spend that much on a watch. So I told her that I'll just walk around first and think about it. Went to other watch stores and tried on some other watches. Nothing really compared to how I felt with the Carrera and how it looked (well for me). Went back to the original store and tried the Carrera again and I was sold. It was like a soulmate to me! haha! Also said to myself that this will be my first and last watch. Anyways, even though it was quite pricey, I am now a proud owner of a Carrera and I'm loving it more and more! Can't stop staring at it, even the wife asks me all the time, "Why are you always looking at your watch?!" and I'll always tell her, "because she's a beauty!" I started to search the net for things regarding the watch and how to understand them more, and I saw WUS, where I've been reading for a few days now. Seeing all your watches and after reading, I think I am becoming a watch person and makes me want to somehow get more watches. 

If anyone could share some advice on how to properly take care of watches, please share some tips as I am just really new to all this 

here are some photos: (sorry about the quality, just taken with my phone)


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO

I discovered Tag Heuer almost two decades ago but was never really in a position to own one, mainly due to setting higher priorities on the sundries of raising three daughters.... :-(

I have always had a fascination with keepers of time in all forms and never lost my affinity with Tag Heuer. As a distraction, I looked online at a number of different offerings and always found myself drawn back to the Link line. I know they are not a front-runner by the Heuer purists, but I love the unique bracelet and the Link (evolving from the SEL) seemed to be an integral part of the history of TH. I found a couple that REALLY were intriguing for a couple of years, one gray and one blue but until I saw both in person, it was just a bit of online day-dreaming. Once I saw "The One" in person, I knew I'd own a Blue Link!

Now, for my birthday this year I finally managed to enter the Tag Heuer community!









Perhaps not everyone's "cup-of-tea" but I couldn't be happier!!

v/r

Allen


----------



## byhsu

^ congrats on the link. I first saw TAG Heuer at the duty free shops in the Airport back in the early 80's, i think it was the F1 series that caught my eye, i didn't actually buy one until '96 when i got a 2000 series quartz chrono and this year finally got a Carrera CV2014-2, which i am wearing today, one of my favorite watches.


----------



## eome

Great watches. Wear it in good health SCHY. Happy New Year to all Tag enthusiasts!


----------



## ccbad

My first Tag, and probably won't be my last Tag.


Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 by ccbad18, on Flickr


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO

ccbad said:


> My first Tag, and probably won't be my last Tag.
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 by ccbad18, on Flickr


This may be blasphemous here, but I've never been a huge Carrera fan (like them, but always been a sucker for the Links)... but that is a BEAUTIFUL watch!!

v/r

Allen


----------



## paul55

My first TAG as well... Just got it yesterday.



















I love Carreras.


----------



## lamboalex




----------



## watchgolfer

Formula 1


----------



## socrates_9

Hi, new member here. Love your Tag forums.Just got my first Tag last week.


----------



## pradeep77

My fascination with Tags started when I saw Boris Becker and Michael Schumacher endorse them in a really old Indian sports mag called sportstar. That day I swore to myself that one day I shall own one of these watches. It's been about 2 decades later and 4 tag formula 1s, 1 quartz link and 2 present link auto chrono and aquaracer and an incoming cv2013 later, the force is strong on this brand


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the TAGs and to our forum, Socrates ! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mulligan7

Newbie to the Tag brand as well...


----------



## enricodepaoli

Mulligan7, beautiful photo! Welcome to the brand AND to our forum!


----------



## XZero

I am also a newbie to Tag and forum, today I got Link Calibre 16


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Calibre 16 has a great reputation around here. Beautiful dial your watch has. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## D1JBS

A modest collection...

The first really nice watch I ever bought was the Heuer-dialled black/black Monaco that was re-issued in the late 90's, followed a few years later by a re-issued Autavia. That started a major watch habit, but only recently did I return to TAG, with a Silverstone. I also had a nice original Heuer Super Sport handed down in the family.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Wow!! D1JBS! Couldn't have started off in a more classic way. Great photos and story.


----------



## pradeep77

Ok. So he is here. finally.


----------



## Mspeedster

D1JBS said:


> A modest collection...
> 
> The first really nice watch I ever bought was the Heuer-dialled black/black Monaco that was re-issued in the late 90's, followed a few years later by a re-issued Autavia. That started a major watch habit, but only recently did I return to TAG, with a Silverstone. I also had a nice original Heuer Super Sport handed down in the family.
> 
> View attachment 642592
> View attachment 642594
> View attachment 642595
> View attachment 642596


Cool collection!

And love the Steve McQueen Le Mans jacket!!! I've thought about buying one of those, but know I don't have the guts to pull off wearing one in public.


----------



## nightwalker

This is my first and only Tag so far, a WAJ2114 Aquaracer (with polished case and middle bracelet links).


----------



## Davy911

In order of age
1972 Heuer Carrera 1153N with original GF bracelet box and papers
1973 Heuer Autavia 11630 with NOS bezel and insert just fitted
1987 Tag Heuer 1000 Series Diver with Red dial and bezel
1989 Tag Heuer 1000 Sereis Diver with Blue dial and bezel
1989 Tag Heuer 1000 Series Diver with Black dial and bezel
2006 Tag Heuer Monaco Automatic CW2110
The wife
1989 Heuer 1000 Series Diver with Luminous dial and black bezel


----------



## RDK

2 x TAG Heuer and counting ;-)


----------



## JWNY

Disclaimer - not insulting any watch brands, below story is my own. My apologies to other watch brand users if you felt I undermined your respective brands (it is not my intent to do so) 

My story:

Just wanted to share how my dreams finally came true.

I'm in my late twenties, and for many years I have been "Inception-ed" by the brand. Growing up in high school, 1 of my mates actually had a TAG (Formula 1 model) given by his father. I could feel and sense the beam of pride in his eyes everytime our peers wanted a better look on his watch.

Over the years, we have seen the different ambassadors that have embraced the brand, most notably Leonardo DiCaprio and Tiger Woods. They somehow make the Carrera and Link look so good. So that was me envying magazines and doing a lot of reading about watches, trying to understand why an individual would pay (or invest) so much in a watch. Slowly I appreciated it and made a plan.

I've always liked the Carrera models. The design was always shouting to me "...JWNY, stop looking...you know you want to own me!..." . Will not hide it, it was always knocking hard on the door.

And that came along your friends! (bless them) :-d. Most of them were supportive of me spending money on a watch, but not TAG though...many of them were either Omega or Rolex owners. So, quite naturally they steered me towards their loyalties. In a short summary, I quite admire the Rolex Explorer I. Very classy and pricey (although I secretly harbour to own 1 some day!). For Omega though, even James Bond could not persuade me. I did extensive research for Rolex and Omega. I wanted to own a nice watch but could not afford all 3, so I had to pick for now and work harder for the next few (hopeful). Somehow, the Omega design did not win me over. A few of my friends told me to follow my heart and designs as it was always going to be a personal choice, someone like me who isn't much of a watch collector should just buy what I liked the most. That in my opinion, was the best advice my friends had given me.

So, TAG Heuer it was, following the childhood dream. Saved up some money after some time. I really wanted something I can use for a long time.

After much procrastination, finally did so yesterday and bought the watch i had always wanted. It was a magical moment for me. I've really never spent so much on anything (maybe a laptop). But this is different. It was something I'd probably cherish for a long time.

....and so the journey begins.

best,
jwny


----------



## JWNY

deleted post. Duplicate of #778. Sincerest apologies


----------



## Ausman600

Just this one so far....


----------



## Wazza

Titanium for me. :-!


----------



## craigcb

Thought I'd post an update now that I've decided to go automatic...


----------



## Cyclenby

Thrilled with my Gulf F1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TQ2K

Ausman600 said:


> Just this one so far....
> View attachment 653318


What model is this?


----------



## rosborn

Here is mine.


----------



## Rider

Picked up my first Tag the other day - Aquaracer Automatic. For me, this is a big investment. I've been very happy with it, and it's been extremely accurate. I wanted a durable everyday watch I didn't have to baby or protect from random water events like rain or washing something, but at the same time had some class to it; and I've always loved the diver look. I have a Seiko Kinetic dive watch which I'm very fond of, but now that's now been replaced by the Tag - sorry, Seiko!

Here's a wrist shot:


----------



## oldae

this is my first ever TAG ! Just love it, the aquaracer automatic, WAF2110 & WK2116-0


----------



## enricodepaoli

This is a pretty special Formula 1



Ausman600 said:


> Just this one so far....
> View attachment 653318


----------



## Pattyb69




----------



## Vaxe

The new F1s are pretty hot, especially the Gulf version. 
The day it becomes a mechanical is the day I'll pick one up.


----------



## sjb

Loving my (new to me)Aquaracer


----------



## nslasha

My brand new aquaracer wap1112 came in yesterday and I absolutely love it

I took it to get sized today and the jeweler was being very ginger when it came to putting the pins back in the barrels after removing the links. He said "I don't like putting a lot of force in it when dealing with a TAG. Its not cheap like a bullova, Movado or citizen."


----------



## enricodepaoli

Beautiful 2000 Aquaracer in "Monaco blue"! But the watchmaker should do it with care, no matter what watch he is working on 

Nobody can measure the value a collectible piece has to its owner.



nslasha said:


> My brand new aquaracer wap1112 came in yesterday and I absolutely love it
> 
> I took it to get sized today and the jeweler was being very ginger when it came to putting the pins back in the barrels after removing the links. He said "I don't like putting a lot of force in it when dealing with a TAG. Its not cheap like a bullova, Movado or citizen."


----------



## nslasha

enricodepaoli said:


> Beautiful 2000 Aquaracer in "Monaco blue"! But the watchmaker should do it with care, no matter what watch he is working on
> 
> Nobody can measure the value a collectible piece has to its owner.


I agree. I just thought it was funny that he said that.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Let's consider he is a good and careful watchmaker, and when working on a TAGHeuer he even has a little extra care! 



nslasha said:


> I agree. I just thought it was funny that he said that.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Here's mine. My lovely wife got it for me two Christmases ago. I was stunned. Love it!


----------



## fingmachine

I might as well chime in just to make this thread longer: When my step-brother died it took all the strength in the world for my step-father to pass his watch on to me. A Christmas gift I have sent to Tag for servicing every few years. RIP, I wear it with pride.


----------



## Renoldi

Arrived today, today is a special day for me, I got my licence to practice law!!!

So I bought to me, a little gift


----------



## stryker58

My first Swiss Mechanical watch....


----------



## rosborn

Renoldi said:


> Arrived today, today is a special day for me, I got my licence to practice law!!!
> 
> So I bought to me, a little gift


Renoldi,

Congratulations on getting your license to practice law and your new TAG Heuer!

Rob


----------



## Wazza

A few of mine. :-!


----------



## FoCsU

A sad day today, sold my Carrera to fund a new purchase.... still have the Link but a bit of a sad day still.... :-/


----------



## enricodepaoli

New TAGs will come. God never takes anything from us. He just opens some room for new ones 



FoCsU said:


> A sad day today, sold my Carrera to fund a new purchase.... still have the Link but a bit of a sad day still.... :-/


----------



## FoCsU

enricodepaoli said:


> New TAGs will come. God never takes anything from us. He just opens some room for new ones


Heh true. And still kept my original one anyway  
But have to admit I'm thinking of jumping ship to the Ro......


----------



## Samuel2013

should i purchase the carrera calibre 5 automatic or aquaracer 500m calibre 5??? I'm undecided.


----------



## Monocrom

Samuel2013 said:


> should i purchase the carrera calibre 5 automatic or aquaracer 500m calibre 5??? I'm undecided.


Are you interested in something a bit formal, or more geared towards casual occasions?


----------



## enricodepaoli

This is a tough one. The Aquaracer is a diver. The Carrera is a vintage classic looking watch... They are both excellent... if you like driving classic cars, the Carrera may fit you better. If you want a nice and respected all around watch, the 500m should fit your style nicer..



Samuel2013 said:


> should i purchase the carrera calibre 5 automatic or aquaracer 500m calibre 5??? I'm undecided.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

I just recently bought a TAG Heuer Link Calibre 16 Day/Date.


----------



## Spikedlee

InfernoOrangeSS said:


> I just recently bought a TAG Heuer Link Calibre 16 Day/Date.


Love it man!


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

Spikedlee said:


> Love it man!


Thank you very much! It's my first TAG, but not my last.


----------



## cronustr

WAN2111, outshines at midday sun 









By cronustr75 at 2012-06-26


----------



## kjse7en

My Aquaracer...lovin it on shirts and also on casual ;-)


----------



## jokr82

I have already Post in this thread, but i Will do Again.






















































































































So totally 4- Link, F1Alarm, Aquarecer 500m, and the last Carrera 1887(the newest of the familly) and my last Tag Heuer.


----------



## Kuma23

One of mine....


----------



## Vaxe




----------



## yande

My latest
Heuer (non) Padadena. 750.501 Need to sort that strap out.










To keep my Autavia company


----------



## teko ajaib

oowwwhh... i adore your collection guys


----------



## macleod1979

Your collections are amazing!


----------



## Plat0

Aquaracer 300M.


----------



## 3zero7

My collection


----------



## enricodepaoli

very nice 3zero7, enjoy the forum!


----------



## christre

My favoutie Tag from the 80's/90's. My new to me Super Professional. It needs some work, a service and maybe new hands. Im sure it will be a fave again once the work has been done.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## BenL

jokr82 said:


> I have already Post in this thread, but i Will do Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So totally 4- Link, F1Alarm, Aquarecer 500m, and the last Carrera 1887(the newest of the familly) and my last Tag Heuer.


Those beauties deserve multiple posts, especially that Carrera.


----------



## watchgeek86

This is my new jewel for on my wrist. Beauty!


----------



## Dave+63

I'm wearing this one this weekend.


----------



## jonahk

This has been a fun thread to read, there really are some nice collections out there!

My wife came home from a trip last week and brought me my first TAG - and the only one I've really ever lusted after; the Monaco.


----------



## milly

My first decent watch that I purchased for myself after a recent promotion


----------



## Kittysafe

I have no TAG yet, but I set out to find a specific watch that turned out to be a Tag Monaco 69... basically I wanted a watch that could be an unassuming digital sports watch conversion to a dress watch analog, and this really fit the bill exactly what was in my head.

So, $3650 is a price tag, will take me a few months to get it, but that's what I'm looking at right now as my first Tag. Anyone else have one want to weigh in on their thoughts on this watch? I like how it feels like a spy watch.


----------



## wilsontour

My New Carrera CAR2210


----------



## S.Reis

Hi all,

I have received a Heuer watch and am trying to identify the model as well as determine whether it is genuine or a replica. If genuine I would love to have it buffed and polished and purchase a handmade strap. Any information you have would be greatly appreciated. I need some expert advice!


----------



## Eeeb

S.Reis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a Heuer watch and am trying to identify the model as well as determine whether it is genuine or a replica. If genuine I would love to have it buffed and polished and purchase a handmade strap. Any information you have would be greatly appreciated. I need some expert advice!


Wrong thread. Forums organize by topics called threads. This is a 'show off my watch!' thread, not a 'is this real?' thread.

BTW, it is not.... not real that is. (Just search on the model mumber wk1211 and see what that model really looks like.)


----------



## Asad

Link


----------



## Mrporky

here's my 2 months old tag carrera


----------



## PR200

Nice Mr Porky!

Here is mine....










And my old F1


----------



## jopex

My first (hopefully not the last) Tag pickup... was looking for vintage midsize diver and this one fit the bill nicely. 80's 2k professional (973.006):


----------



## munmanstk

Being an 80s child and growing up watching Aryton Senna (arguably the best F1 driver in my lifetime atleast) on the telly, i have a special affinity towards TAGs. My current collection:

Formula 1 CA1210-R0
Formula 1 WA1210
Formula 1 WA1211
2000 WK1113
Aquaracer Regatta Cal.S CAF7110
Link WJ1110
Link Cal.7 WJF5112
Monaco Cal.17 CW2113
Monaco Cal.17 CW2111

And thanx to DC @ Cal.11, i have a Heuer 1000 PVD 980.031L too!


----------



## munmanstk




----------



## kjse7en

Aquaracer 300m WAF1014, my wonderful companion!


----------



## Terpits

Hers and mine..


----------



## ellankih

Here is my beauty!


----------



## moonhawk

Great thread guys...I'm bitten, and currently looking at Tags. Hopefully I'll post here soon...


----------



## RDK

moonhawk said:


> Great thread guys...I'm bitten, and currently looking at Tags. Hopefully I'll post here soon...


Here's my 2 TAGs (and my Omega) ;-)










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## kjse7en

RDK said:


> Here's my 2 TAGs (and my Omega) ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Solid pieces you have there...I prefer this Link over the other Link models that have plain empty bezel without tachy markings.

Pleasing Trio and thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## marcusjchid

Hi everyone, I'm new on here, I need professional help, always liked watches but they were all relatively cheap until I bought my first Tag last year, gone a bit mad and have 8 now, plus one for the girlfriend, plus a Ball. I will try and sort out some photos but here's the list :

Indy 500 CAC111B
Formula One CAH1113 rubber strap
2000 Classic Chrono CK1111-0, white face blue dials, stainless steel brushed
2000 Classic Chrono CK1112-0, blue face silver dials, stainless steel polished
Link Chrono CT1112, silver face and dials
Link WJ1110, black face
Link WT111P, black face diamond hour markers and diamond bezel, alternate brushed and polished links
Monza Heuer re-issue CR2110 - soooooooo beautiful
Ladies Acquaracer WAF1416 diamond hour markers and diamond bezel
Ball Engineer Master Diver II Worldtime DG2022A-PA-BK


----------



## Black5

My S/EL Chronograph


----------



## Boatmangc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokr82

I will Update my watches!

I always love the Brand TAG HEUER, Since I was 15th years old!

Because the Carrera I started liked this brand!

So now I have my TAG HEUER collections completed.

My first Tag









My second









My 3rd









My 4th and My Most Favorite


----------



## moonhawk

Very nice, Jokr.


----------



## Galactic God

jokr82 said:


> I will Update my watches!
> 
> I always love the Brand TAG HEUER, Since I was 15th years old!
> 
> Because the Carrera I started liked this brand!
> 
> So now I have my TAG HEUER collections completed.
> 
> My first Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4th and My Most Favorite


Really, _REALLY _love the F1 in your second photo! |>


----------



## munmanstk

This just arrived! CG1123-RO



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

marcusjchid said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here, I need professional help, always liked watches but they were all relatively cheap until I bought my first Tag last year, gone a bit mad and have 8 now, plus one for the girlfriend, plus a Ball. I will try and sort out some photos but here's the list :
> 
> Indy 500 CAC111B
> Formula One CAH1113 orange face rubber strap
> 2000 Classic Chrono CK1111-0, white face blue dials, stainless steel brushed
> 2000 Classic Chrono CK1112-0, blue face silver dials, stainless steel polished
> Link Chrono CT1112, silver face and dials
> Link WJ1110, black face
> Link WT111P, black face diamond hour markers and diamond bezel, alternate brushed and polished links
> Monza Heuer re-issue CR2110 - soooooooo beautiful
> Ladies Acquaracer WAF1416 diamond hour markers and diamond bezel
> Ball Engineer Master Diver II Worldtime DG2022A-PA-BK


Here they are, photo not great


----------



## celldweller

marcusjchid said:


> Here they are, photo not great


That's quite the collection! Do you have to set the time manually each time you wear a different one? I've been thinking about getting my second TAG, but would prefer to not have to set the time all the time.


----------



## marcusjchid

celldweller said:


> That's quite the collection! Do you have to set the time manually each time you wear a different one? I've been thinking about getting my second TAG, but would prefer to not have to set the time all the time.


Thanks, there are 2 other watch boxes, one with high street and digital/binary watches plus a display box of replica Monacos (will hopefully have some real Monacos one day !).

I started with having them all running all the time and literally for 2 watches I bought new batteries and didn't wear them until the batteries ran out again ! So then for 3/4 months I disengaged the batteries when not wearing them by pulling the crown out, which while significantly prolonging the life of the batteries proved to be a real pain, not so much resetting the time but the date, on the two 2000 Classic chronos the first position when you pull out the crown advances the hour hand not the date, so lots of adjustment to get the date right, so now back to having them all running all the time, may change back again when the cost of multiple battery changes hit at the same time !

What have you got and what are you hoping to buy ?

Regards,

Marcus


----------



## Dave+63

celldweller said:


> That's quite the collection! Do you have to set the time manually each time you wear a different one? I've been thinking about getting my second TAG, but would prefer to not have to set the time all the time.


It shouldn't be so bad, all but the Monza are quartz (ignoring the ball)..

I've a kirium quartz chronograph and two 6000 chronos and really like the advancing hour only function. I only ever have to change the date by one day though (except February of course)!


----------



## darwinhigh

A Grand Carrera RS 36, sweet...


----------



## celldweller

marcusjchid said:


> What have you got and what are you hoping to buy ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Marcus


Right now I have a Link Calibre 16 (CJF2115) and I've been looking at the 1887s. Such a nice timepiece, but it's a bit pricey at the moment. If figure with the 1888 coming soon that'll drive down the price of the 1887s I hope (or just make me want an 1888)...

-Nick


----------



## Dave+63

As far as I'm aware and Dave (calibre 11) will correct me if I'm wrong, the 1888 will be positioned below the 1887 and so will not drive down the price of that movement. 

They're going up all the time so the best time to buy one of those beauties is ASAP.


----------



## celldweller

Dave+63 said:


> As far as I'm aware and Dave (calibre 11) will correct me if I'm wrong, the 1888 will be positioned below the 1887 and so will not drive down the price of that movement.
> 
> They're going up all the time so the best time to buy one of those beauties is ASAP.


Thanks for the info...I was afraid of that the more I've read about the 1888 movement. I can't seem to find the one I want in person to look at (been to an AD in Aruba, and 4 around San Diego) and no luck so far. No way that I can buy one without seeing it first...


----------



## Dave+63

They're all really nice watches. IMO the version 2 are nicer because the dial is simpler and more elegant, I particularly like the white one but the black is more popular. There's also a grey limited edition available. 

Then there are the 43mm models with gold hands and numerals. Click on the calibre 11 thread at the start of this forum, Dave has done write ups for both. 

I don't think you'll be disappointed whichever you buy though.


----------



## Crice

Brand new to tag....real deal?


----------



## Eeeb

Crice said:


> Brand new to tag....real deal?


My answer will be a little fuzzy.... :-s


----------



## Monocrom

Crice said:


> Brand new to tag....real deal?


Okay, honestly now . . . Do you genuinely expect any one of us to be able to give you a definitive answer from that horribly fuzzy / blurry pic? Honestly . . .


----------



## Crice

Lol.........ok, will work on better pics. Thanks again


----------



## marcusjchid

celldweller said:


> Right now I have a Link Calibre 16 (CJF2115) and I've been looking at the 1887s. Such a nice timepiece, but it's a bit pricey at the moment. If figure with the 1888 coming soon that'll drive down the price of the 1887s I hope (or just make me want an 1888)...
> 
> -Nick


Hi Nick, both are gorgeous, you are obviously going for quality (over my quantity lol) !

I'm 50 next year and a friend and I are going to get treats to self, the 1887 with black face and gold markers is in my top 3 at the moment, keep changing my mind about the Goodwood Carrera's (which probably isn't a good sign).


----------



## Packetmangler

Recently received as a gift along with a Tissot PRS200.

pm


----------



## BenL

marcusjchid said:


> Here they are, photo not great
> 
> View attachment 901884


Wow, what a collection!


----------



## celldweller

marcusjchid said:


> Hi Nick, both are gorgeous, you are obviously going for quality (over my quantity lol) !
> 
> I'm 50 next year and a friend and I are going to get treats to self, the 1887 with black face and gold markers is in my top 3 at the moment, keep changing my mind about the Goodwood Carrera's (which probably isn't a good sign).


Yea, I'm pretty picky with design mostly (for example, I HATE huge numbers on the bezel, so I dislike the Aquaracers). If they made a cheap Carrera, I'd probably have a few! The 1887 is one of my favorites, and I really want to see the white face w/ rose gold case in person, but I haven't been able to find one yet. I saw the white face w/ regular gold, but half the case was gold, and the other half wasn't and it looked pretty tacky. The ADs here in Southern California have very limited stock of everything. I need to take a road trip to the boutique in Vegas...


----------



## Mac

Great shot!

PM sent with a few Q's


----------



## thirtythreeB

Here's my first Tag. I bought it new around 1991. It's been a lot of places with me over the years and still looks great!


----------



## Surfstang2020

marcusjchid said:


> Here they are, photo not great
> 
> View attachment 901884


Wow I want that orange formula chrono very nice collection

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Black5

Here's my 22 yo Sports Elegance getting some wrist action.


----------



## Jazx83

My first Tag.


----------



## ZENSKX781

Here is my Formula 1.


----------



## Calibre5

My WAN2110! First TAG! 
G]


----------



## enricodepaoli

Classic ^^^^^


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Jazx83 said:


> My first Tag.


excellent!!


----------



## poised




----------



## Nez066

Just bought the carrera cv2014, previously had a 2006 indy 500 and before that an aquaracer. Very happy new watch owner !!!


----------



## elfudge

Indy 500 F1.


----------



## morellogames

Greetings from Indonesia

Tag Heuer CAR2111.BA0720 Carrera Cal 1887 41mm Chronograph


----------



## Bravefish

Hi everyone time to introduce my first Luxury Watch a WAJ1110, I always wanted a Tag Heuer since I was about 10 years old, only problem is this one is quartz, I really wanted the auto but it was a gift off my wife and she didn't know.

I LOVE this shape of Aquaracer 500m have done since its intro, question is should I keep the Quartz? I can also get the America's Cup version (a local AD has one in stock) and sell this one on (that's my dream watch perfect blend of size, dash of colour and I was in San Francisco when it was starting last year so I can say ive got a connection to that version) but does it matter?? should I stick with the Quartz? anyway I love it so much I think Tag nailed the design (and that of the 300m WAN2110 in black thats just 100% classic elegance).

Anyway the pic:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Quartz are great, too. But if everytime you look at your wrist, you wish you had an automatic, then you should go for it now. Can you still trade it back for an auto at the dealer ?

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jayely1




----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## Camguy

My trusty, beat-up, incredibly accurate 2000 Classic Chrono.


----------



## yessir69

The first watch I bought with my own money in 1995.


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a nice vintage 2000 series !


----------



## Dave+63

I've got one of these.









And now one of these waiting to be collected from my AD









These are library pictures not my actual ones. Just need a white one now. And a gold limited edition one then that's a complete set!


----------



## enricodepaoli

this Monza is such a beautiful case shape..


----------



## ChicagoKelly

This is what I have so far. So happy the new collections have ladies styles with larger faces!
View attachment 950028
View attachment 950032

View attachment 950027
View attachment 950031


----------



## Hutter

My wife's Aquaracer Grande-Date Alarm:


----------



## Bravefish

enricodepaoli said:


> Quartz are great, too. But if everytime you look at your wrist, you wish you had an automatic, then you should go for it now. Can you still trade it back for an auto at the dealer ?
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the forum!


Indeed It was the auto I fell in love with, anyway I now have an auto, I couldn't take it back to the AD as it was in a different country, however I got my new one from TAG directly at (hopefully) good price, and I am currently selling the Quartz.


----------



## oymd

don't think i'll ever change this one...


----------



## enricodepaoli

she and I, out for some gourmet coffee


----------



## VP500

Just picked up two beauties!


----------



## MichaelB_Can

My Tag Aquaracer . It's an older watch that I bought used but it works and looks great !


----------



## ajk1979

Here's one of mine- Link auto chrono on a brown leather strap


----------



## Monocrom

MichaelB_Can said:


> View attachment 961850
> 
> My Tag Aquaracer . It's an older watch that I bought used but it works and looks great !


TAG heuer should be able to attach a new lume pip for you.


----------



## MichaelB_Can

I know , I'm just scared to see what the bill is going to be. I'm thinking I'm going to wait until I get it serviced and do it all at once. Or I may flip it tomorrow ?


----------



## enricodepaoli

MichaelB_Can said:


> I know , I'm just scared to see what the bill is going to be. I'm thinking I'm going to wait until I get it serviced and do it all at once. Or I may flip it tomorrow ?


It depends on your relation to the watch. I personally don't like flipping things. I like taking good care if I like them... only you know what your feeling are for that watch. I find it a beautiful and uncommon little automatic TAG HEUER.


----------



## Bubba watson

This guy


----------



## MichaelB_Can

It is a pretty good watch it's all good other than the 1 thing . Same size as my Rolex sub's . Though I have thought of flipping it , it doesn't get the wrist time it deserves . I might pass it on to someone that would use it every day .








Mike B , Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can

I just picked this up as well (really cheap) but it needs a lot of work . I'm thinking its going in first .








Mike B , Canada


----------



## valeriov

Just recently got this piece, i love it. Makes a great daily beater timepiece.
View attachment 969156


----------



## BenL

MichaelB_Can said:


> I just picked this up as well (really cheap) but it needs a lot of work . I'm thinking its going in first .
> View attachment 965982
> 
> 
> Mike B , Canada


Very nice. What sort of work are you going to do on it?


----------



## MichaelB_Can

BenL said:


> Very nice. What sort of work are you going to do on it?


I bought it in Cuba. It's never had a service or a cleaning . I'm getting a complete overhaul

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## marcusjchid

marcusjchid said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here, I need professional help, always liked watches but they were all relatively cheap until I bought my first Tag last year, gone a bit mad and have 8 now, plus one for the girlfriend, plus a Ball. I will try and sort out some photos but here's the list :
> 
> Indy 500 CAC111B
> Formula One CAH1113 rubber strap
> 2000 Classic Chrono CK1111-0, white face blue dials, stainless steel brushed
> 2000 Classic Chrono CK1112-0, blue face silver dials, stainless steel polished
> Link Chrono CT1112, silver face and dials
> Link WJ1110, black face
> Link WT111P, black face diamond hour markers and diamond bezel, alternate brushed and polished links
> Monza Heuer re-issue CR2110 - soooooooo beautiful
> Ladies Acquaracer WAF1416 diamond hour markers and diamond bezel
> Ball Engineer Master Diver II Worldtime DG2022A-PA-BK


Had a busy couple of months, new ones are :

Tag Heuer Microtimer CS111C-1
Tag Heuer 6000 WH1115-K with navy face

and being disloyal :

Oris TT1 Small Second Hand 7609 1,000m divers watch
Chopard Mille Miglia Fly Giallo 168407-3009 Ltd Ed 93/500
Breitling Chronomat B13047 with green face and gold dials


----------



## HJJ1441

My first Tag Heuer, I got it last month from the sales forum.

Aquaracer Grande Date Chronograph 43mm CAN1011
View attachment 997091

View attachment 997092


----------



## kjse7en

I'll play...

Monza Calibre 6 WR2110

View attachment 999331


View attachment 999332


----------



## marcusjchid

kjse7en said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Monza Calibre 6 WR2110
> 
> View attachment 999331
> 
> 
> View attachment 999332


I have the re-issue chrono CR2110, the simpler face on yours is lovely


----------



## kjse7en

marcusjchid said:


> I have the re-issue chrono CR2110, the simpler face on yours is lovely


Thanks and chrono is always the sought after!


----------



## THG

Wearing this...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rado6364

:-!


----------



## cap10amazing

View attachment 1001517


----------



## Jake and Anna

View attachment 1001880


----------



## Blunderact

The Frazzled Cook resto










Blunderact


----------



## Eeeb

Yummy!!


----------



## BenL

HJJ1441 said:


> My first Tag Heuer, I got it last month from the sales forum.
> 
> Aquaracer Grande Date Chronograph 43mm CAN1011
> View attachment 997091
> 
> View attachment 997092


Congrats, bud. And welcome to the club. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## smile4me6

Here is mine!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Datreedude

Hello all, 
new to this page, mine missed the Tag part, but always in love with my Heuer Daytona sunburst! 
View attachment 1006435


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Datreedude said:


> Hello all,
> new to this page, mine missed the Tag part, but always in love with my Heuer Daytona sunburst!
> View attachment 1006435


I'm in love.

History?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Brian joven

My TAGS and her Aquaracer mop, love them very much, just gave the electric blue kirium to my dad yesterday, he loves TAG too and was so happy! BIG THANKS to Eeeb and other guys from WUS for helping me alot to figured out the authenticity when I got those Kiriums. 
View attachment 1010686


----------



## BenL

smile4me6 said:


> Here is mine!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Wow, sparkly bezel!


----------



## BenL

Datreedude said:


> Hello all,
> new to this page, mine missed the Tag part, but always in love with my Heuer Daytona sunburst!
> View attachment 1006435


What a great vintage piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## enricodepaoli

all right !! This is Tag Heuer pride !!



Brian joven said:


> My TAGS and her Aquaracer mop, love them very much, just gave the electric blue kirium to my dad yesterday, he loves TAG too and was so happy! BIG THANKS to Eeeb and other guys from WUS for helping me alot to figured out the authenticity when I got those Kiriums.
> View attachment 1010686


----------



## BenL

enricodepaoli said:


> all right !! This is Tag Heuer pride !!


Most definitely. What a collection.

So, what's next?


----------



## WFwatchguy

I now have two Tags. A new Aquaracer and a Formula 1. Both purchased through AD's.

View attachment 1013275


View attachment 1013279

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmac3161

My tag aquaracer chrono which I've just sold really sturdy everyday watch that kept the best time of all my auto watches rolex breitling panerai the lot 








Great watch never missed a beat in 7 years


----------



## dnlbroun

Aquaracer Auto Chrono  Pride and joy! I've only had it for about a week.


----------



## acutcliffe

This one gets a lot of use during my work week...

View attachment 1013370


I searched long and hard for this one, finally finding it in Hawaii on holidays last year.


----------



## kjse7en

acutcliffe said:


> This one gets a lot of use during my work week...
> 
> View attachment 1013370
> 
> 
> I searched long and hard for this one, finally finding it in Hawaii on holidays last year.


Beauty! and Congratz on this piece! How are you liking the cushion case?

This is younger cousin saying hi 

View attachment 1014446


----------



## acutcliffe

kjse7en said:


> Beauty! and Congratz on this piece! How are you liking the cushion case?
> 
> This is younger cousin saying hi
> 
> View attachment 1014446


I love the shape and overall delicacy of the watch. As a fan of chronographs it was great to get something dressy of a sensible size that still has the sporty appeal of the chrono. That said, the three hander you have looks amazing...

I have the McQueen Monaco as well which is great and a real icon but the Monza just has the right combination that makes for a true classic and just that little bit more versatile so it can be worn with everything...


----------



## Dave+63

View attachment 1017830


This is the back of my calibre 36 which I've had for about 12 years. I don't think I'll ever sell it. 
I've recently also managed to get the limited edition model to add to it. Together they cover casual to dressy.

Here's a couple of library pics, I've none of my actual watches on my phone at the moment.

View attachment 1017832

View attachment 1017833


----------



## itpesaf

View attachment 1018024


Ignore the one on the right 

1x formula 1 chronotimer and 1x aquaracer grande date chronograph.

Tags rock!


----------



## kjse7en

Dave+63 said:


> View attachment 1017830
> 
> 
> This is the back of my calibre 36 which I've had for about 12 years. I don't think I'll ever sell it.
> I've recently also managed to get the limited edition model to add to it. Together they cover casual to dressy.


What a beauty! 
Very very rare to see this caseback in actual photo, thanks for sharing!! 
More would be welcome, of course


----------



## Dave+63

No problem, let me know what you'd like to see and I'll post it up for you.

Meantime here's the same movent in my link calibre 36.

View attachment 1019691


----------



## BenL

Dave+63 said:


> No problem, let me know what you'd like to see and I'll post it up for you.
> 
> Meantime here's the same movent in my link calibre 36.
> 
> View attachment 1019691


This is the same movement as in the Carreras, right?


----------



## Dave+63

No. This is the calibre 36 movement (zenith el primero 400) and is currently only in the Monaco Calibre 36 and Grand Carrera Calibre 36. It's also been in the Monza and Link

The movement in the Carreras is either the Calibre 16 (Valjoux 7750) or the 1887.

I'm talking modern Carrera chronographs here, there's been many other movements in the carrera range over years.


----------



## Dave+63

No. This is the calibre 36 movement (zenith el primero 400) and is currently only in the Monaco Calibre 36 and Grand Carrera Calibre 36. It's also been in the Monza and Link

The movement in the Carreras is either the Calibre 16 (Valjoux 7750) or the 1887.

I'm talking modern Carrera chronographs here, there's been many other movements in the carrera range over years.


----------



## BenL

Dave+63 said:


> No. This is the calibre 36 movement (zenith el primero 400) and is currently only in the Monaco Calibre 36 and Grand Carrera Calibre 36. It's also been in the Monza and Link
> 
> The movement in the Carreras is either the Calibre 16 (Valjoux 7750) or the 1887.
> 
> I'm talking modern Carrera chronographs here, there's been many other movements in the carrera range over years.


Ah right. I must have been thinking of the grand carreras.


----------



## Dave+63

The calibre 16

View attachment 1019966


----------



## O'Reilly

View attachment 1020129


----------



## O'Reilly

View attachment 1020175

View attachment 1020176

View attachment 1020177

View attachment 1020179


----------



## NCsmky

Nice timekeepers guys, my first TAG:

View attachment 1020361


AR 500m. Just picked it up this week. Love it!

Sent from the Old West via telegraph.


----------



## G26okie

Beautiful watches in here. Got my first tag and first higher end watch Friday night.

View attachment 1020670

View attachment 1020672

View attachment 1020673

View attachment 1020674

View attachment 1020675


The fit and finish is simply amazing. The bezel in different lighting is gorgeous. Lume is not seiko level but better than most. IMO it is a perfect dress diver.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jaytwism

Vintage 980.033
View attachment 1022189


----------



## 425Ranger




----------



## gasspasser

My Monaco CW2113 on black nato


----------



## G26okie

Nice pic:









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kjse7en

Monza Calibre 6 WR2110...on perforated strap


----------



## In_the_Buff




----------



## Craig Whyte

My Tag Formula 1 Grande Date.


----------



## Pancakedan

2000 Sport


----------



## bellero

Classic Carrera re-edition (CV2111)


----------



## Terpits

bellero said:


> Classic Carrera re-edition (CV2111)


This is so nice.


----------



## Dave+63

I'm wearing my Heuer Monza calibre 36 today.


----------



## Louis_A

bellero said:


> Classic Carrera re-edition (CV2111)


Love it!


----------



## Louis_A

My quartz 2000 from the 90s. Awesome watch.


----------



## Sinisa




----------



## zwyuen_

hi all... new to this forum. does not own a tag yet i have been looking at the aquaracer series, and really like the blue face ones. i like the aesthetics of the quartz one, 39mm, just not sure if it is worth it to own a quartz. i have an tudor black bay automatic, and the quartz movement just does not cut it for me.. but the overall look of the aquaracer quartz shimmering blue is nice to me. advice pls!


----------



## cronustr

Picked up today, Lovin' it


----------



## BenL

bellero said:


> Classic Carrera re-edition (CV2111)


Love it, very nice.


----------



## MichaelB_Can

zwyuen_ said:


> hi all... new to this forum. does not own a tag yet i have been looking at the aquaracer series, and really like the blue face ones. i like the aesthetics of the quartz one, 39mm, just not sure if it is worth it to own a quartz. i have an tudor black bay automatic, and the quartz movement just does not cut it for me.. but the overall look of the aquaracer quartz shimmering blue is nice to me. advice pls!


Go with an auto , I personally would regret a quartz . It is up to you , but if your going to get a quartz and wish you got an auto .... then do it right the first time.

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## BenL

MichaelB_Can said:


> Go with an auto , I personally would regret a quartz . It is up to you , but if your going to get a quartz and wish you got an auto .... then do it right the first time.
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


I agree. If you're going to go with a Tag, their strength is not in quartz models.


----------



## Dave+63

I've got 5 quartz Tags and four autos. My quartz are mainly from the 90's and are vastly underrated for what they are. This means that you can pick them up quite cheaply. 

I've also recently had a calibre S and that's an amazing watch in anyone's book!


----------



## BenL

Dave+63 said:


> I've got 5 quartz Tags and four autos. My quartz are mainly from the 90's and are vastly underrated for what they are. This means that you can pick them up quite cheaply.
> 
> I've also recently had a calibre S and that's an amazing watch in anyone's book!


Ah yes, I forgot about the Calibre S movement. I may need to take back my statement.


----------



## daniel9399

My "swiss candy" Aquaracer....


----------



## Steve aussie40

My collection, Forumla1, Aqua Racer, Link Automatic, Carrera Calibre S , Carrera 8GMT (brand new) & Grand Crrera


----------



## Drewbo

Duplicate post.


----------



## Drewbo

Here's mine:


----------



## kanguru




----------



## kjse7en

My new AR Ceramic 500M


----------



## no1fairfield

just got this for my 18th


----------



## Eeeb

no1fairfield said:


> just got this for my 18th
> ...


What a nice gift.

When I was 18 there were not even quartz watches! LOL


----------



## no1fairfield

Eeeb said:


> What a nice gift.
> 
> When I was 18 there were not even quartz watches! LOL


Thanks, aye its not too shabby for someone my age haha.


----------



## Sextant




----------



## 3wheeler7

Hi

It's about time I posted pics of mine, first the autos:










Now the quartz:










Another quartz with a Rama (ETA7750):










Put model numbers to them - just for fun.......

Regards
Tony


----------



## robertl

This is the first watch I've ever owned, had it almost 2 years and I wear it every day. It was a gift from my wife, after I picked it out. Looking for this watch really started my interest in watches, and I'm going to be adding a Speedy Pro in the near future, with a long term goal of having 4-5 nice time pieces getting rotated on a regular basis. 2 pictures, one on the original SS bracelet and one on an aftermarket leather strap:


----------



## CKL1213

robertl said:


> I'm going to be adding a Speedy Pro in the near future


speedy pro, all time classic, good choice


----------



## Monocrom

Wish I was that good when I picked out my first watch.


----------



## BenL

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's about time I posted pics of mine, first the autos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the quartz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another quartz with a Rama (ETA7750):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put model numbers to them - just for fun.......
> 
> Regards
> Tony


That's a really healthy collection you got going on there! Thanks for sharing.

Any favorites?


----------



## 3wheeler7

Hi
I like them all, they've all got different personalities - that's the beauty of TAGs, there's such a lot to go at! I buy them when I see them at the "right" price.
My favorites at the moment are the WAB2010 divers and the CN2112 chrono, but that's likely to change with the weather! The Rama is virtually new old stock, I bought it for the movement but it's too nice and rare to break.

Best regards
Tony


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrporky

what model tag is this?


wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanguru

Mrporky said:


> what model tag is this?


Looks like the GOLF.


----------



## Dave+63

kanguru said:


> Looks like the GOLF.


I agree. I didn't know they made them with a black case though. I prefer that to the ss version.


----------



## Dave+63

Just picked this one up today.


----------



## wovivi01

Sorry about the late reply. It's the Professional Sports Watch. I picked it up from a fellow WUS member. I will tell you, it is pretty stunning in person and on the wrist, I have gotten lots of compliments on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

My first Tag, always liked the simple clean look of the Formula 1 series...


----------



## virtualcool

[/URL]


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxyf1

My lady f1 white ceramic chrono, testing out a new app on my ipad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainOats




----------



## Drewbo

Live from Yankee Stadium!


----------



## Grunt66

This my collection. My first Tag Heuer was a 1500 series that I gave to my brother.



This is my recent addition that I purchased on Father's day.


----------



## FMINUS

Actually not a huge fan of Tags but really liked these 2 so I got them.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

could wear that cheap flyback when you dont want to scratch your IWCs


----------



## kanguru

BALLAHH! nice collection!


----------



## christre

Tag Heuer Super Pro for me..


----------



## sushi

Nice Super pro- wearing mine today but being very gentle as she is in pristine condition.


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere




----------



## rosborn

zwyuen_ said:


> hi all... new to this forum. does not own a tag yet i have been looking at the aquaracer series, and really like the blue face ones. i like the aesthetics of the quartz one, 39mm, just not sure if it is worth it to own a quartz. i have an tudor black bay automatic, and the quartz movement just does not cut it for me.. but the overall look of the aquaracer quartz shimmering blue is nice to me. advice pls!


The fact of the matter is this - you should get what you like. What does "worth it" mean to you? Are you planning on flipping the watch at some point? If so, you will never get what you think it is "worth". If not, why do you care whether it's an automatic or a quartz? No one, but you, will know what engine is in your watch. In the end, it's what really appeals to you and what you can afford. Buying a watch, with the exception of very few brands, is kind of like buying a car. As soon as you drive the darn thing off the lot you will never get what you paid for it if you try to sell it.


----------



## rosborn

Dave+63 said:


> I've got 5 quartz Tags and four autos. My quartz are mainly from the 90's and are vastly underrated for what they are. This means that you can pick them up quite cheaply.
> 
> I've also recently had a calibre S and that's an amazing watch in anyone's book!


I concur. There is nothing wrong with a TAG quartz watch. Autos are nice but so are quartz watches. If "someone" thinks that autos are more special than quartz watches they are sadly mistaken. Both are made by mass production process and both have their pluses and minuses. In other words, to those who think that autos are then end all and be all. I've got news for you, they are not being hand made by a guild of little Swiss men wearing leiderhosen.


----------



## Little Squid

I also have nothing bad to say about Tag quartz, or about quartz in general. My Tag 2000 has just passed the 20 year mark and I have had no problems with it. It's been struck with a baseball, bezel ratchet is broken, lume is long dead, mineral glass scuffed, bracelet stretched. Been a daily wear for about 17 years. I've never serviced it beyond battery changes. Clasp still has a positive click. Still going strong. Will never sell it, for sentiment reasons.


----------



## rosborn

Little Squid,

Nice watch! You got it! There is definitely a place for both auto and quartz watches in the world. The simple fact is - "worth" is a very subjective thing. An ETA or Ronda quartz movement, in a quartz Aquaracer, runs around $50 and the ETA 2824-2/Sellita 200-1 movement, in an automatic Aquaracer, runs around $130. There ain't that much of a difference in the price of the movements. So, what are you really paying for when you purchase a watch? Name, style, tradition, etc. I love my quartz Aquaracer and truly appreciate being able to pick it up from my night stand and put it on, without having to adjust or wind anything, and the time is absolutely accurate.


----------



## Flypower

Finally, i went to tag boutique today, wanting to buy the cArrera CV2014.BA0794 but fell in love with CV2013.BA0794 (plus my mrs confirmed that this model is better), here is mine








I will upload the rest of my collections later tonight


----------



## Flypower

My carrera (newest addition)








My classic F1 (my very first Tag - 1994)







My Link








My F1 Chrono








My aquaracer 500m








My link chronograph two tone








My F1 Chrono Kirium








My aquaterra, my speedmaster and my hydroconquest








My aquaracer 300m (sold to fund my carrera purchase  )








My seamaster aquaterra (as per the above pic)








My lungomare








My wenger commando








My visodate








Apology for the quality of the pics as i just took some of them a moment ago


----------



## TAGIE

My Tag WM1120 - Pic. taken with iPhone5


----------



## fangisyar

My first Tag.. 2 weeks already with me..


----------



## TAGIE

My NightDiver 989.113N


----------



## mais318

Just picked this one up for my 19th birthday, Couldn't be happier with it


----------



## Benobatman

had always fancied a watch and bit the bullet for my 21st birthday, best thing i ever bought.


----------



## TataM1972

My aquaracer


----------



## Little Squid

Tata: Nice watch. And nice shirt too.


----------



## kastkr

aquaracer wak2110


----------



## RJM25R

Well after taking stock of my (mainly tag heuer) collection, and being unable, realistically, to justify any further purchases I have decided to reduce the box collection to ten pieces, plus a £10 beater.

I think realistically, I have all bases covered now but if I want any more, one of these will have to go...










Carrera/Monza










Aquaracer 500/Monaco










1990 Tag pilot/tag f1










Now I would like an Autavia, but would bid goodbye to the Monza, tango, or f1 to "fit" it in the box if I had to.

I wonder how I'll get on keeping to ten!?????


----------



## Snoweagle

RJM25R said:


> Well after taking stock of my (mainly tag heuer) collection, and being unable, realistically, to justify any further purchases I have decided to reduce the box collection to ten pieces, plus a £10 beater.
> 
> I think realistically, I have all bases covered now but if I want any more, one of these will have to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrera/Monza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquaracer 500/Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 Tag pilot/tag f1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I would like an Autavia, but would bid goodbye to the Monza, tango, or f1 to "fit" it in the box if I had to.
> 
> I wonder how I'll get on keeping to ten!?????


Which F1 model is that in the last pic with digi display? Looks cool!


----------



## RJM25R

It's a CAC111d rare Chronotimer. Eta Ana-digi (movement is shared with omega/bell and Ross/longines and others)


Its on the chopping block as we speak.... In the for sale section as I've been offered a speedmaster!


----------



## RJM25R

Here are some of my previous tag Heuers that have fallen by the wayside as I "upgrade"






















































Old watch box.........


----------



## RJM25R




----------



## RJM25R

My ever changing watch box!










se Monaco


----------



## RJM25R

Very rare!


----------



## RJM25R

My first ever tag










heuer Monza










f1 chrono


----------



## Bueller67

My two Tags. A LINK Calibre 6 and a F1 Chronograph. My ying and yang so to speak.


----------



## Blunderact

Looks odd on suit


----------



## scottjc

My battered old Kirium:


----------



## Black5

My link chronograph two tone
[ATTACH said:


> 1155175[/ATTACH]


Fantastic collection!
This piece looks very similar to an S/EL. (Sports Elegance).

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Gryffindor

SP!


----------



## Black5

Monaco GP Carrera

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Kaosabir

before i bought a serious watch i allways saw myself as a Omega guy (especially liked the divers) but after trying them on that all changed. The same AD had also Tag Heuers and when i saw them and tried them on i instantly became a TAG guy.

i especially like the Carrera Tag Heuers:


----------



## KeithNYC

Adding mine. 90's vintage 4000. Gift from my now late Uncle, it was his daily beater for about 10 yrs. A keeper. b-)


----------



## Eeeb

KeithNYC said:


> Adding mine. 90's vintage 4000. Gift from my now late Uncle, it was his daily beater for about 10 yrs. A keeper. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1574573


As they say on the Serenity, shiny!


----------



## stgermaine

My first expensive watch: Aquaracer WAP1112


----------



## Eeeb

Great dial!


----------



## DougFNJ

stgermaine said:


> My first expensive watch: Aquaracer WAP1112


Congratulations. I like the black and white effect to bring out the color of that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maa101770

Viceroy on Heurville



Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## hun23

After having a few Carreras, this is my one keeper.


----------



## whitter45

F1

DSC_3774 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

Grand Carrera RS 17

DSC_4316 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_4321 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

Heuer Silverstone

DSC_8145 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8144 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8152 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## tobiwankenobi




----------



## Hammyton

is anyone here a tag expertI have a tag link bracelet I'm trying to refinish but I cannot replicate the same exact brushed finish as themif anyone has any information on exactly what type of wheel and what brand they are using it would be much appreciated


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hammyton said:


> is anyone here a tag expertI have a tag link bracelet I'm trying to refinish but I cannot replicate the same exact brushed finish as themif anyone has any information on exactly what type of wheel and what brand they are using it would be much appreciated


To replicate the same exact finish as some factory-brushed pieces may not be an easy task. Otherwise, we would be able to make any ordinary watch look like a Cartier at home. Nonetheless, you can come out with some very good looking brush patterns if you do it carefully and thoughtfully. I am not expert, but I have taken a chance a few times with some good results. If your watch needs just minor buffing, use a scotchbrite pad. ALWAYS following the same brush direction originally there. If there are A LOT of scratches to be fixed, you may need to start with sandpaper. Rougher ones will yield thicker brush lines while thinner one you give you more of a satin finish. You can then finish up with the scotchbrite.

NEVER OVER DO IT. Go slow ! Or you may even change the shape of the metal.

Good luck ! &#8230; and NEVER do this project in a hurry.


----------



## fna2005




----------



## Norm S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taelorh12

Just picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Danaspringer

Aquaracer Calibre 5 and Link Calibre 16


----------



## Robinoz

My Tag-Heuer is a Professional 1000 diving watch which I bought over 20 years ago. It was one of TH's less expensive watches and is a digital. It's looking a bit tired now, but still keeps good time and I think, looks nice (the gold and steel combination appeal to me). It's one of my favourites, however, I'm getting tired of it and hope to buy a replacement soon.


----------



## Declan79




----------



## TysonJones

Right now I have 4:


----------



## Declan79

Awesome th collection @tysonjones 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

munmanstk said:


> This just arrived! CG1123-RO
> 
> View attachment 900634
> View attachment 900635
> View attachment 900644
> View attachment 900645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wooooah. I'm gettin' one of these.


----------



## scoot4nat




----------



## phlydude




----------



## Bigdipper1

Hey Guys/Gals can you help me to identify this 2nd generation F1. CA 1212-RO is it a limited edition?It appears to be quite rare - the yellow dial (Well as rare as a mass produced watch can be) any idea of much they go for in mint condition with the box and paperwork? Thanks in advance. (not sure how to enlarge image!!)


----------



## Sextant

Carrera Calibre 16


----------



## Black5

Just came back from Tag Heuer after warranty repairs to fix a sticking Stop/Start Button.
Sadly, I noticed a large scratch on the case that I hadn't seen before dropping it off.
(definitely was there before as I discovered it in previous photos so it wasn't caused by the warranty process).

The wonderful people at Anton Jewellery in Chadstone, (where I bought my first S/EL 25 years ago as well as this one), just took it behind the counter and polished it out without question.

Good Service is too hard to find, that's why they get my repeat business.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Philippe-X

Aquaracer Alarm Quartz









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden

[
QUOTE=Philippe-X;20014506]Aquaracer Alarm Quartz









Nice! I bought this model 8 years ago and loved it. Did everything with me, not a scratch. Recently sold it to a buddy but at least I have "visiting" privleges. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's my collection of TAGs


----------



## Maiden

no attachments?


----------



## PaulK

Currently have three...


----------



## BacDoc

My other Gulf...


----------



## Malpaso

Tag WI 1210


----------



## benaja

i have only this old metal piece


----------



## cfw

View attachment 5393194


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

My first...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

Heuer SLR300. Now on SS bracelet


----------



## FoudesMontres

My brand spankin' new Tag F1 Grande Date with full lume dial. So happy of this find 

Sorry for the pics , haven't had "time" to take good ones yet .










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Grunt66

You could say I like Tag Heuer watches


----------



## dkennyken

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

benaja said:


> i have only this old metal piece


Classic.
Very nice piece.
Works really well with this band.
If you could get a new Bezel it will be awesome, but strangely the wear makes it look somewhat more "vintage" and not unattractively so.

Some vintage cars are now becoming more valuable to collectors in original "un-restored" state, so it wouldn't surprise me to see this happening to classic time pieces.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## sinizurri

Super pro (beater). Absolutely love it!


----------



## GNP1979

GC for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Wilson

I am looking to buy one of these Gulf limited editions, particularly this model with the black face and orange stitching on the strap
Does anyone know where i can buy 


BacDoc said:


> My other Gulf...


----------



## BacDoc

Good luck. You'll have to comb the forums daily and grab one IF one comes up or make me a great offer.  

I looked for over a year before I found mine. I do a search every so often and I think I've only seen 2 of this model with the black chrono faces come along in the past few years.


----------



## Gary Wilson

That's not what I wanted to hear................I think from memory they made 5000 of these and a very similar one with a dark grey face they made 2500 of
Also I am looking for an unworn one if possible
I don' want much I know
Cheers and enjoy your watch


----------



## Totoro66

My first Tag came yesterday. It was a bugger to get the bracelet sized and the manual had the wrong instructions for setting the GMT (but WUS forum helped solve the mystery). But here it is, ready to wear.


----------



## BacDoc

Gary Wilson said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear................I think from memory they made 5000 of these and a very similar one with a dark grey face they made 2500 of
> Also I am looking for an unworn one if possible
> I don' want much I know
> Cheers and enjoy your watch


I'll keep and eye out. The black faces I think were 4000 produced. Finding one NIB would be next to impossible and if you do get out your checkbook. Lol.


----------



## hendra324

just a boy size tag


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Black5

Carrera getting a run today.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## beastomaniac

Here's my Link:


----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

my handsome Heuer 1887. Pic taken with my cell phone without tripod.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Gary Wilson said:


> I am looking to buy one of these Gulf limited editions, particularly this model with the black face and orange stitching on the strap
> Does anyone know where i can buy


Bernard watch had one last month.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Gary Wilson said:


> I am looking to buy one of these Gulf limited editions, particularly this model with the black face and orange stitching on the strap
> Does anyone know where i can buy


I owned this watch years ago. One of my pics :








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Here is a picture of my Tag Heuer collection...


----------



## Orange_GT3

BacDoc said:


> My other Gulf...


The best of the Gulf Monacos, IMO. Possibly the nicest Monaco, fullstop.


----------



## TrekRemedy9

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TrekRemedy9

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Monaco cs2110


----------



## littleneh

Knives and Lint said:


> Here's my collection of TAGs


Love the middle one

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ivo P

littleneh said:


> Love the middle one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Do like it as well , here is mine...


----------



## littleneh

Ivo P said:


> Do like it as well , here is mine...


Haha me too. Mine loses about 1 second a day. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Orange_GT3

Sporting the Monaco Calibre 12 ACM LE today....


----------



## Black5

TrekRemedy9 said:


> View attachment 8116538
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Tasmanian beer.
Good choice. (The watch is nice too 

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## peenoise

On zulu maratac nato strap

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## armandob

Aquaracer Automatic Chronograph on rubber strap w/deployant clasp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf




----------



## Houls

My first Tag Heuer. Aquaracer Calibre 16. My wife just bought me this about an hour ago at Macy's. She got 10% off and had a bunch of points saved up on her Macy's card so relatively speaking it was a great deal at an AD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Houls said:


> My first Tag Heuer. Aquaracer Calibre 16. My wife just bought me this about an hour ago at Macy's. She got 10% off and had a bunch of points saved up on her Macy's card so relatively speaking it was a great deal at an AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deonild

Got my first TAG a couple week ago, Carrera Calibre 5 in all stainless steel:


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Draymond Green, Andre Iguodala, Klay Thompson and Steph Curry

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

CAU1119


----------



## azonic225

I like the added blue on the dial and seconds hand.


----------



## sooneron

I guess I'll post pics on this when the forum allows me to do so, but..

Aquaracer Calibre 5 Black Phantom

and old trusty - WD 1210-00


----------



## Triton9




----------



## appview

Have not seen this white dial model before. I believe it is quite rare? I own THE black and silver dial models. Had the blue dial WAF1113 but sold


----------



## appview

I have the TAG heuer aquagraph . Sorry, can't post pics yet


----------



## RDK




----------



## shaun.o

My oldest one...


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swips

I bought this one couple of days ago, TAG Heuer Carrera Caliber 1887


----------



## georgy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champb1985

My f1 and my carrera, something for work and something for play.


----------



## Jenaimarr

New Carrera deployant rally strap just came in for my Jo Siffert Autavia reissue.


----------



## AussieAlex

Nice Jenaimarr, for a minute I thought that was my photo. I have the same watch/strap combo.


----------



## peenoise

My 4 years old tag carrera.










Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## Black5

Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix #1937
[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]


----------



## MrBaso

Tag Heuer 1000


----------



## Ard

First, 1998



Second, 2012



Third. 2016



Two quartz (accurate and bulletproof) and one caliber 5 automatic, I really like Tag Heuer watches. If ever I buy a blue dive style watch it'll be the Aquaracer with the blue textured dial. I think that watch is much nicer than the Omega Seamaster Pro.


----------



## Relo60

Only Tag and my first intro.to a Swiss Made watch. This started it all.


----------



## Pedronev85

My F1 grande date... also have the Connected (but this is currently back with tag at the moment 😔)









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebnats

My recently acquired F1 McLaren


----------



## kcmh

These three are mine


----------



## Canuck Doc

Tag link chrono (first nice watch), Aquaracer 2010, non-chrono link, and Carrera day/date (43 mm).


----------



## Brucy

My old 2000 series


----------



## richnyc

Two years and counting... Quite happy with it:


----------



## danewilson77

S7 Edge, out


----------



## Black5

Ok. 
Took this for another thread, but since I'm bored and lazy...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ard

Update to my Carrera cal. 5, I took it off the bracelet last year and got a deployment crocodile strap for it and like it better.


----------



## borchard929

Carrera CV2A12









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

A blue dialled S/el Chronometer:


----------



## chrisleger1

Not mine, but bear with me: I just had a friend move back to town, and we were reminiscing about lusting after a Tag Heuer Kirium in 1999-2000.

At the time, we thought they were the best thing since sliced bread, but neither of us had anywhere close to the disposable income to scratch that itch.

Well, fast forward about 18 years, and I was able to pick one up for a very reasonable price. After cleaning it up and changing the battery, I gave it to him today. There's nothing I can say other than the old adage 'it is better to give than receive,' because it just plain feels good to bring some unexpected joy into someone's life.

Especially when there are watches involved...


----------



## Black5

chrisleger1 said:


> Not mine, but bear with me: I just had a friend move back to town, and we were reminiscing about lusting after a Tag Heuer Kirium in 1999-2000.
> 
> At the time, we thought they were the best thing since sliced bread, but neither of us had anywhere close to the disposable income to scratch that itch.
> 
> Well, fast forward about 18 years, and I was able to pick one up for a very reasonable price. After cleaning it up and changing the battery, I gave it to him today. There's nothing I can say other than the old adage 'it is better to give than receive,' because it just plain feels good to bring some unexpected joy into someone's life.
> 
> Especially when there are watches involved...


Kudos to you @chrisleger1,
you are a great friend.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam

the first is a 1500 that I purchased 22+ years ago. the second is the original tiger/golf watch


----------



## rvk82

2012 model Tag Heuer F1 quartz.....not my favorite by any means, but works very well!


----------



## korhonenpetteri

Aquaracer calibre 5









Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## castilla

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## 8man

Stunning dial on this one.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

